# Empoli - Milan: 27 settembre 2018 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (23 Settembre 2018)

Empoli - Milan, posticipo del primo turno infrasettimanale di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca giovedì 27 settembre 2018 alleo ore 21 ad Empoli.

Dove vedere Empoli - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN a partire dalle ore 21 del 27 settembre.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2018)

Pareggino dai, o chiedo troppo?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2018)

Secondo me questa si perde proprio.


----------



## impero rossonero (23 Settembre 2018)

avra' paura anche dell'empoli....


----------



## koti (23 Settembre 2018)

C'è da confermare un sesto posto, altro pareggio o sconfitta.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2018)

_"non si può pensare di dominare in casa dell'empoli (semi-cit)"_

ecco la fanno pure su dazn, così mi evito un altro fegato spappolato.


----------



## Tobi (23 Settembre 2018)

per me la stagione ormai è andata... non fare 6 punti con cagliari e atalanta mi ha fatto capire che quest'anno sarà uguale a gli ultimi 3-4


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Empoli - Milan, posticipo del primo turno infrasettimanale di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca giovedì 27 settembre 2018 alleo ore 21 ad Empoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Empoli - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Ci mancherebbe solamente non stravincere contro l'Empoli...


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2018)

Avremo la decenza di vincerla questa?

No perchè ne avrei anche le balle piene ormai.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Empoli - Milan, posticipo del primo turno infrasettimanale di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca giovedì 27 settembre 2018 alleo ore 21 ad Empoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Empoli - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Già mi immagino il pre partita: "L'Empoli viene da due sconfitte di fila, come l'Atalanta, saranno arrabbiati e dovremo stare attenti, in casa poi sono fortissimi".


----------



## Goro (24 Settembre 2018)

A loro mancherà Zajc ma sono sicuro che troveremo il modo di non farglielo rimpiangere


----------



## cris (24 Settembre 2018)

Tocchiamo con mano un altra legnata sui denti, mi raccomando...


----------



## bmb (24 Settembre 2018)

Partita da vincere nel primo tempo. Anche se Andreazzoli farà le scarpe a Gattuso.


----------



## bmb (24 Settembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> A loro mancherà Zajc ma sono sicuro che troveremo il modo di non farglielo rimpiangere



L'unico buono con Krunic.


----------



## impero rossonero (24 Settembre 2018)

che pena ... una media di 1 punto a partita ....di questo passo arriveremo decimi...leonardo sveglia !!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Settembre 2018)

Se giochiamo come con l'Atalanta, basterà un po' di attenzione in più per portarla a casa agevolmente. I giocatori non devono perdere fiducia e questa è la partita ideale per dimostrare di essere all'altezza dei nostri obiettivi!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Settembre 2018)

Bhe qui se non si fa risultato, e pure bello convincente secondo me qualcosa sotto il sedere di Gattuso inizia a scricchiolare pesantemente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2018)

Io sento un altro pareggino, in trasferta siamo pessimi e, nonostante l'Empoli faccia veramente cag.., sono un solo punto dietro di noi e vengono da un filotto niente male di un pareggio e due sconfitte


----------



## koti (24 Settembre 2018)

Io a 'sto giro non la guarderò e forse non guarderò neanche le prossime, tanto so che mi farebbero scoppiare il fegato, non sono masochista.


----------



## impero rossonero (24 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Io a 'sto giro non la guarderò e forse non guarderò neanche le prossime, tanto so che mi farebbero scoppiare il fegato, non sono masochista.



la stessa cosa vorrei fare io ... ma non ci riesco...purtroppo...


----------



## Black (24 Settembre 2018)

anch'io vorrei non guardarla... ma tanto so che poi non resisto. Sulla carta dovrebbe essere una partita agevole, ma con noi mai. Non dimentichiamo che abbiamo vinto solo 2 partite fin'ora, di cui una oltre il recupero e l'altra soffrendo contro una squadra di semi-professionisti


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Già mi immagino il pre partita: "L'Empoli viene da due sconfitte di fila, come l'Atalanta, saranno arrabbiati e dovremo stare attenti, in casa poi sono fortissimi".



E nel post partita:"Serve la mentalità" cit Leonardo, Maldini e Gattuso


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2018)

*Designato l'arbitro Fabbri per Empoli - Milan*


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2018)

Questi giocheranno senza Zajc e Acquah che per loro è un buon elemento. Ho detto tutto, perchè già devo guardare la partita con DAZN. Quindi regolatevi...


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2018)

Dai si vince, perchè un minimo di rabbia dopo domenica la tireranno fuori. Ma poi tranquilli, presi questi tre punti ci sarà il solito accontentarsi che fa parte di questo gruppo, vincono una partita bene e si sentono tutti arrivati...cominceranno a calciare in porta senza rabbia, aggrediranno poco l'avversario, faranno un passo in meno, lasceranno un uomo libero in più... questa è la storia di questo gruppo negli ultimi anni... 

Segnatevelo per le prossime due gare quanto ho detto...


----------



## Goro (24 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai si vince, perchè un minimo di rabbia dopo domenica la tireranno fuori. Ma poi tranquilli, presi questi tre punti ci sarà il solito accontentarsi che fa parte di questo gruppo, vincono una partita bene e si sentono tutti arrivati...cominceranno a calciare in porta senza rabbia, aggrediranno poco l'avversario, faranno un passo in meno, lasceranno un uomo libero in più... questa è la storia di questo gruppo negli ultimi anni...
> 
> Segnatevelo per le prossime due gare quanto ho detto...



non stento a crederlo 

con annesse dichiarazioni di Suso e compagnia sulla forza e il carattere di questo gruppo


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> non stento a crederlo
> 
> con annesse dichiarazioni di Suso e compagnia sulla forza e il carattere di questo gruppo



Si chiaro, le dichiarazioni social arriveranno puntuali su quanto sia bello vincere e bla bla... questa squadra si accontenta troppo e manco Rino che non mi pare uno che si accontenta riesce a sradicare questa peste dal DNA dei tanti troppi giocatori della nostra squadra...


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2018)

*Empoli - Milan: probabili formazioni secondo Sky*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Empoli - Milan: probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



Fortuna la fa su DAZN, sono stanco di sta squadra.


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2018)

Potrebbe essere già decisiva per le sorti di Gattuso


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Empoli - Milan: probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Empoli - Milan: probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



Ecco una prova importante.
L'empoli è squadra, ben allenata e con idee chiare su quel che deve fare in campo in ogni situazione di gioco.
I giocatori non sono eccelsi e i risultati sono infatti mediocri.
Vedremo come ci comporteremo perchè è indubbio che la nostra qualità è superiore e deve venir fuori il divario.


----------



## zlatan (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Ovviamente è presto per le formazioni, non credo giocherà Caldara, e secondo me darà un turno di riposo anche a Chala


----------



## impero rossonero (25 Settembre 2018)

e'un pareggio scritto..purtroppo...


----------



## Andre96 (25 Settembre 2018)

Almeno questa la vinciamo.


----------



## Cataldinho (25 Settembre 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Almeno questa la vinciamo.



La dobbiamo vincere, ma non darei il risultato per scontato. Con le piccole o le squadre chiuse facciamo sempre molta fatica.


----------



## Maravich49 (25 Settembre 2018)

Voci dicono di Abate - Laxalt al posto di Calabria - Rodriguez... secondo voi ci sono probabilità?
Ne dipende anche il mio fantacalcio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Settembre 2018)

A sky già hanno cambiato idea. Confermato Musacchio.


----------



## kipstar (25 Settembre 2018)

per me giocherà la stessa squadra di domenica se stanno tutti bene....
mi pare abbastanza evidente visto le risposte che vengono date in conferenza sul cambio modulo o sull'utilizzo di altri uomini....


----------



## impero rossonero (25 Settembre 2018)

laxalt caldara e cutrone devono giocare


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Empoli - Milan: probabili formazioni secondo Sky*




e niente, sempre stesso modulo e stessi giocatori (a parte il possibile inserimento di Caldara, tutt'altro che scontato).


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2018)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*


----------



## Kaketto (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Io non so perché ci si ostina a scrivere 433. Di 433 non c'e' nulla. Se si gioca come con l'Atalanta e' un 4141: biglia praticamente e' un quinto aggiunto in difesa. Chala è suso sono praticamente esterni alti ma giocano molto più indietro, quasi linea di centrocampo. E higuain unica Punta a sbraitare come un cane.


----------



## Ambrole (26 Settembre 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Io non so perché ci si ostina a scrivere 433. Di 433 non c'e' nulla. Se si gioca come con l'Atalanta e' un 4141: biglia praticamente e' un quinto aggiunto in difesa. Chala è suso sono praticamente esterni alti ma giocano molto più indietro, quasi linea di centrocampo. E higuain unica Punta a sbraitare come un cane.



Esatto


----------



## Goro (26 Settembre 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Io non so perché ci si ostina a scrivere 433. Di 433 non c'e' nulla. Se si gioca come con l'Atalanta e' un 4141: biglia praticamente e' un quinto aggiunto in difesa. Chala è suso sono praticamente esterni alti ma giocano molto più indietro, quasi linea di centrocampo. *E higuain unica Punta a sbraitare come un cane.*



Povero Gonzalo 

E sì, 4141 è più adatto alla nostra situazione


----------



## James Watson (26 Settembre 2018)

Partita molto più importante di quanto si pensi.
Dopo i due punti buttati con l'atalanta è IMPERATIVO vincere, e possibilmente, cercare anche di convincere.
In caso di sconfitta le conseguenze potrebbero essere nefaste.


----------



## IlMusagete (26 Settembre 2018)

1-1 scritto in partenza, prestazione in stile Cagliari-Milan


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco una prova importante.
> L'empoli è squadra, ben allenata e con idee chiare su quel che deve fare in campo in ogni situazione di gioco.
> I giocatori non sono eccelsi e i risultati sono infatti mediocri.
> Vedremo come ci comporteremo perchè è indubbio che la nostra qualità è superiore e deve venir fuori il divario.



Partita molto simile a quella di Cagliari. Avversario tosto e organizzato.
Sarà insidiosa e va giocata bene per sfruttare la nostra superiorità tecnica.

Speriamo di non ripetere le nostre consuete distrazioni più che altro, che paghiamo sempre a carissimo prezzo.


----------



## zlatan (26 Settembre 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> 1-1 scritto in partenza, prestazione in stile Cagliari-Milan



Il pareggio sarebbe peggio anche di una sconfitta, nel senso che con una sconfitta lo cacciano, con un pareggio vanno avanti. E siccome anche se in pochi lo hanno notato, l'idea di Leonardo è quello di cacciarlo, se devono farlo lo facciano subito prima di trascinarci avanti senza convinzione. Io sonon totalmente contrario ma tiferei persino con Mourinho


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2018)

*La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news 

Donnarumma
Abate
Musacchio
Romagnoli
Laxalt
Kessie
Biglia
Bonaventura
Suso
Higuain (Borini)
Castillejo*


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Speriamo che il Pipita ce la faccia, altrimenti sono dolori.


----------



## kipstar (26 Settembre 2018)

credo che anche quest'anno se starà bene FK farà tutte le partite....


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2018)

*La probabile formazione del Milan

Donnarumma
Abate
Musacchio
Romagnoli
Laxalt
Kessie
Biglia
Bonaventura
Suso
Borini (Cutrone)
Castillejo*


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Con il Pipita la vincevamo in carrozza. Ora ci sarà da soffrire.


----------



## Andre96 (26 Settembre 2018)

Dopo due partite di fila che avevo detto che non si vinceva, pensavo fosse la volta buona ma non c'è limite alla sfiga.


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Settembre 2018)

Vabbè ragazzi ma contro l'Empoli se non vinciamo solo perché manca Higuain allora siamo proprio una squadra di m... Bisogna vincere lo stesso e con risultato possibilmente largo..


----------



## alcyppa (26 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...




Abate e sBorini?

Spe' che vado a spararmi sul ginocchio così magari mi sento meglio...


(ah, la chiamo adesso... iI caso di non vittoria ci sarà chi giustificherà Rino per la mancanza di Higuain...)


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vabbè ragazzi ma contro l'Empoli se non vinciamo solo perché manca Higuain allora siamo proprio una squadra di m... Bisogna vincere lo stesso e con risultato possibilmente largo..



Quotissimo che dobbiamo vincere ugualmente, ma con risultato largo è quasi impossibile....


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Abate e sBorini?
> 
> Spe' che vado a spararmi sul ginocchio così magari mi sento meglio...
> 
> ...



Con l'Empoli devi vincere anche senza Gonzalo. Zero scuse.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Settembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con l'Empoli devi vincere anche senza Gonzalo. Zero scuse.



Ah beh ci mancherebbe.

E vinceremo dai.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Settembre 2018)

Forza milan! Speriamo in una vittoria condita da una buona prestazione!


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2018)

Già lo so che bestemmierò tutti i santi in paradiso.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Settembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quotissimo che dobbiamo vincere ugualmente, ma con risultato largo è quasi impossibile....


1-0 basta e avanza


----------



## Aron (26 Settembre 2018)

Borini prima punta ha un che di trash, ma quel trash da film di serie z che è talmente brutto da far ridere


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Già lo so che bestemmierò tutti i santi in paradiso.



Siamo in due fratello


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Mamma mia, Castigo e Borinaldo davanti.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vabbè ragazzi ma contro l'Empoli se non vinciamo solo perché manca Higuain allora siamo proprio una squadra di m... Bisogna vincere lo stesso e con risultato possibilmente largo..



L’ importante è vincerla, in qualsiasi modo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Settembre 2018)

Sono tornato a guardare le partite del Milan con quella convinzione che.... tanto un modo per non vincere lo troviamo.
Esempio contro l’atalanta nonostante il gol iniziale me lo sentivo che non avremmo vinto... bah.. mi sembrano mezze checche.. leoni da dichiarazioni su instagram...


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

*Empoli - Milan: probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta*


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Settembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’ importante è vincerla, in qualsiasi modo.



Ed è proprio quello il problema,noi non abbiamo tanti modi per vincere.


----------



## Gas (27 Settembre 2018)

Sono preoccupato, l'Empoli contro il Sassuolo ha giocato una partitona.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Empoli - Milan: probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta*



.


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Empoli - Milan: probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta*




Gattuso che rischia l'esonero con Borini prima punta. Proprio andarsele a cercare.


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Settembre 2018)

Sinceramente ....dispiacerebbe ....


----------



## IlMusagete (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Empoli - Milan: probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta*



Ma meglio Bonaventura prima punta, perdio..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2018)

Non dovessimo vincere, con le altre che sembrano ufficialmente partite, penso ci sia da aspettarsi un forte cambiamento

La mancanza di Higuain non può essere una scusante, la squadra l'hanno composta loro


----------



## chicagousait (27 Settembre 2018)

Io ricordo sempre partite difficili a Empoli, risolte sempre dal campione di turno. L'unico campione in attacco è infortunato; speriamo bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Empoli - Milan: probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta*



Borini al centro dell'attacco è per me qualcosa di quasi insostenibile da seguire, proprio mi casca per terra tutto.

Ho anche diversi impegni e dovrei fare i salti mortali per vederla... mi sa che questa partita non la guarderò.


----------



## EmmePi (27 Settembre 2018)

Se dovesse finire anche con un solo pari, spero che tutti i dirigenti comincino a fare un'attenta e profonda analisi su come vengono messi ed impiegati i giocatori in campo e quali e quanti schemi usano durante le partite...


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Borini al centro dell'attacco è per me qualcosa di quasi insostenibile da seguire, proprio mi casca per terra tutto.
> 
> Ho anche diversi impegni e dovrei fare i salti mortali per vederla... mi sa che questa partita non la guarderò.




Gattuso purtroppo sarà già ricordato a causa del trash storico di Benevento l'anno scorso. 
Io spero che non voglia farsi ricordare anche per il trash da film di serie z con Borini prima punta.


----------



## zlatan (27 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gattuso purtroppo sarà già ricordato a causa del trash storico di Benevento l'anno scorso.
> Io spero che non voglia farsi ricordare anche per il trash da film di serie z con Borini prima punta.



Quindi diamo la colpa a Gattuso anche dell'infortunio del Pipa, e di Cutrone che non ha ancora recuperato e quindi deve giocare l'ameba Borini? No giusto per capire..


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Quindi diamo la colpa a Gattuso anche dell'infortunio del Pipa, e di Cutrone che non ha ancora recuperato e quindi deve giocare l'ameba Borini? No giusto per capire..



Prova a cambiare qualcosa magari 
Giocando per esempio senza centravanti con Suso Hakan e Castillejo


----------



## EmmePi (27 Settembre 2018)

No, davvero.
Se Gattuso fa giocare Borini e non porta a casa la vittoria, allora verrà ricordato come l'allenatote più Tafazziano di sempre! 
E si sarà dato una bella mazzata da solo!


----------



## Zenos (27 Settembre 2018)

Siamo 16 con 2 partite ancora da giocare. Oggi si deve solo vincere,senza legnate,toccate di mano,fasi di crescita e menate varie.


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Settembre 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Prova a cambiare qualcosa magari
> Giocando per esempio senza centravanti con Suso Hakan e Castillejo



100 minuti di applausi


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Settembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> 100 minuti di applausi


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Quindi diamo la colpa a Gattuso anche dell'infortunio del Pipa, e di Cutrone che non ha ancora recuperato e quindi deve giocare l'ameba Borini? No giusto per capire..



Si era parlato di Castillejo falso nueve. Meglio lui che che Borini. 
Andrebbe bene pure un attacco a due Calhanoglu-Suso oppure Castillejo-Suso, con Calhanoglu trequartista.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Settembre 2018)

5 punti dopo 6 giornate, con ancora 2 partite da giocare: possibilmente da quartultimi a quarti con 11 punti... La manfrina dello stare in zona champions non aveva senso ad inizio campionato, ne ha ancora meno con un calendario così strampalato.
C'è tanta aspettativa e troppa pressione e per quanto Gattuso sia criticabile non mi pare un atteggiamento molto corretto: aggiunge pressione e angoscia che per me non aiutano.
Secondo me bisogna saper guardare lontano e saper accettare eventuali passi falsi senza troppi drammi, senza guardare gli altri.
Bisogna stare sul pezzo, concentrati sul proprio lavoro, cercare di vincere tutte le partite perchè il Milan deve tornare un gran Milan a prescindere e non perchè nell'ultima giornata qualcuno ha vinto o perso.


----------



## zlatan (27 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si era parlato di Castillejo falso nueve. Meglio lui che che Borini.
> Andrebbe bene pure un attacco a due Calhanoglu-Suso oppure Castillejo-Suso, con Calhanoglu trequartista.



Ma Cadsilejo l'hai visto giocare? E' buono per fargli fare gli ultimi 10 minuti se stai perdendo perchè lotta corra ci mette l'ainima, ma è totalmente disordinato senza un minimo di intelligenza calcistica pur essendo dotato tecnicamente. E uno così lo metti centravanti? Ma su dai... COme la coppia turco spagnola no dai non scherziamo. Anche se rabbrividisco, almeno Borini nasce centravanti e un minimo del senso del gol ce l'ha...


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2018)

Magari, la butto lì, Borini fa una grande partita e segna con l'Empoli, diventando la rivelazione della stagione. Come successe al Napoli con Mertens.

Non ci credo eh... ma nel calcio non si sa mai.


----------



## Djici (27 Settembre 2018)

Beh ma allora prendetemi per pazzo ma piutosto di Borini punta centrale ci butto dentro Tsadjout.


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Settembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Beh ma allora prendetemi per pazzo ma piutosto di Borini punta centrale ci butto dentro Tsadjout.



Io invece piuttosto che Borini gioco in 10


----------



## Djici (27 Settembre 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Io invece piuttosto che Borini gioco in 10



Ma Borini me lo faccio pure andare bene come quinto terzino. Come quinto o sesto esterno offensivo.
Ma come punta centrale mi sembra una follia. Pure se e solo la terza scelta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Io invece piuttosto che Borini gioco in 10



Per stasera mi preoccupa soprattutto l'aspetto "vena che esplode", quello bestemmiatorio.
Perchè la vedo come la classica partita dove ci mangiamo gol pazzeschi con tiri in tribuna o gol mancati a porta vuota. 

Detto questo, mi auguro ovviamente che stasera Borini faccia 5 gol. A volte il calcio è imprevedibile, ma bisogna sperare proprio solo nell'imprevedibilità e nella scarsezza dell'Empoli.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Empoli - Milan: probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta*



.


----------



## zlatan (27 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per stasera mi preoccupa soprattutto l'aspetto "vena che esplode", quello bestemmiatorio.
> Perchè la vedo come la classica partita dove ci mangiamo gol pazzeschi con tiri in tribuna o gol mancati a porta vuota.
> 
> Detto questo, mi auguro ovviamente che stasera Borini faccia 5 gol. A volte il calcio è imprevedibile, ma bisogna sperare proprio solo nell'imprevedibilità e nella scarsezza dell'Empoli.



Ecco su quest'ultima non ci contare. Non è nè il Chievo nè il Frosinone e neanche il BOlogna. Questi almeno sono organizzati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Empoli - Milan: probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta*


*
Sky: Calabria ha vinto il ballottaggio con Abate.*


----------



## kipstar (27 Settembre 2018)

non sono positivo per stasera....
dopo la partita che ho visto domenica possiamo perdere con tutti e vincere con (quasi) tutti.....
quindi non ho certezze e vado di voodoo...e al momento sensazione negativa (per me un pareggio è comunque negativo.....visto i risultati che fanno le altre squadre)


----------



## zlatan (27 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Sky: Calabria ha vinto il ballottaggio con Abate.*



Ah perchè c'era pure il rischio di vedere in campo Abate?? Mamma mia che brutta fne...


----------



## __king george__ (27 Settembre 2018)

riusciranno a fare 3 punti i nostri eroi? contro una squadra in piena lotta salvezza? riusciremo poi a vincere contro il chievo che è a menozero in classifica? nel mezzo il sassuolo...in confronto alle altre 2 pare il bayern monaco...


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ah perchè c'era pure il rischio di vedere in campo Abate?? Mamma mia che brutta fne...



Allora in fase propositiva e di appoggio Calabria è un altro mondo rispetto ad Abate...ma in fase difensiva Calabria è un disastro...ma parliamo del gol di Gomez?! Di una mezza sega, li un difensore serio arriva a contrasto e ci appoggia una spalla sull'argentino che non la può prendere MAI...non puoi non spostare Gomez...fa la diagonale in ritardo, guarda solo il pallone e non l'uomo, quando si rende conto poi non ha nemmeno la forza fisica per andare a spostare il Papu... a questo bisogna veramente insegnare a difendere, c'è poco da fare...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Allora in fase propositiva e di appoggio Calabria è un altro mondo rispetto ad Abate...ma in fase difensiva Calabria è un disastro...ma parliamo del gol di Gomez?! Di una mezza sega, li un difensore serio arriva a contrasto e ci appoggia una spalla sull'argentino che non la può prendere MAI...non puoi non spostare Gomez...fa la diagonale in ritardo, guarda solo il pallone e non l'uomo, quando si rende conto poi non ha nemmeno la forza fisica per andare a spostare il Papu... a questo bisogna veramente insegnare a difendere, c'è poco da fare...



Concordo su tutto quello che dice in riguardo a Calabria....ma Abate é persino peggio. Nullo in entrambe le fasi. Senza la sua velocita non e nemmeno piu un cavallo senza cervello, é semplicemente senza cervello.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2018)

Oggi servono solo i 3 punti..


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

Sinceramente sarei molto stupito di una vittoria, attorno all'ambiente Milan soffiano venti contrari un po' da tutte le direzioni


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Settembre 2018)

Pareggio se ci va di culo


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2018)

Ho paura stasera sia una grossa delusione, mah..


----------



## Djici (27 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Allora in fase propositiva e di appoggio Calabria è un altro mondo rispetto ad Abate...ma in fase difensiva Calabria è un disastro...ma parliamo del gol di Gomez?! Di una mezza sega, li un difensore serio arriva a contrasto e ci appoggia una spalla sull'argentino che non la può prendere MAI...non puoi non spostare Gomez...fa la diagonale in ritardo, guarda solo il pallone e non l'uomo, quando si rende conto poi non ha nemmeno la forza fisica per andare a spostare il Papu... a questo bisogna veramente insegnare a difendere, c'è poco da fare...



Ancora una volta non concordo sulle responsabilita che si prende Calabria sul gol, come contro il Napoli sul gol di Mertens.
Perche e facile guardare chi ha segnato e chi era il giocatore piu vicino a chi ha segnato e cosi incolparlo.
Ma poi se riguardi TUTTA l'azione, magari piu volte e al rallentatore o facendo pause ti rendi conto di una dinamica dove sono li altri a metterlo in difficolta.
Addiritura contro il Napoli aveva quasi zero colpe.
Invece contro l'Atalanta sbaglia, ma le responsabilita se le spartiscono pure i compagni di merenda.

Ancora una volta RR non occupa il posto come si deve, ancora una volta Romagnoli deve scalare sulla zona di RR, ancora una volta Musacchio esce sul portatore di palla e lo "controlla" ma senza intervenire lasciando il bergamasco fare il passaggio a Zapata, ancora una volta Romagnoli che corre verso dietro e un mezzo disastro e non interviene.
Calabria si fa anticipare con la zampata del Papu che e molto veloce e agile, inoltre ha un centro di gravita molto basso. Sbaglia sicuramente.
Ma non certo come se fosse l'unico a farlo. E solo che si nota di piu in quell'occasione.
Lascio pure stare la perdita di palla di Calha e il centrocampo che si fa infilare come il burro.

Tornando sul gol subito a Napoli :
i 4 attacanti del Napoli contro i 4 difensori del Napoli (e gia qui possiamo chiederci dove sta il centrocampo ma va bene lo stesso).
RR a farfalle come spesso...
Ed eccoci in inferiorita numerica.
Romagnoli esce sul esterno (mi ricorda qualcosa quella situazione) e cosi Musacchio e Calabria si ritrovano a dovere marcare 3 uomini nella nostra area con 2 uomini sul dischetto e Mertens dietro.
Calabria cerca di andare in mezzo facendo la diagonale per aiutare Musacchio e si fa infilare da dietro.
Ma se il terzino non avesse fatto la diagonale (cosi marcando Mertens) e il cross fosse arrivato su Insigne si sarebbe comunque preso i peggiori insulti perche incapace di fare una diagonale...

Invece il buon RR che ogni volta si trova fuori posizione non viene incolpato quando e ogni volta lui che ci mette in difficolta sui gol.

Calabria deve certamente migliorare in fase difensiva, ma non e lui l'anello debole della difesa.
A situazione invertita (cioe con Calabria che mette tutti nei guai andando a spasso a caso) RR non avrebbe mai salvato la situazione. Ne a Napoli e nemmeno contro l'Atalanta.

E correndo verso dietro, pure i centrali fanno abbastaza pena.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

*EMPOLI (4-3-1-2): Terracciano; Di Lorenzo, Silvestre, Maietta, Veseli; Traore, Capezzi, Bennacer; Krunic; La Gumina, Caputo. 

MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Borini, Çalhanoglu*


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> EMPOLI (4-3-1-2): Terracciano; Di Lorenzo, Silvestre, Maietta, Veseli; Traore, Capezzi, Bennacer; Krunic; La Gumina, Caputo. A disp.:*Provedel, Fulignati, Untersee, Marcjanik, Rasmussen, Pasqual, Lollo, Ucan, Mchedlidze, Mraz.*All. Andreazzoli
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, *Borini*, Çalhanoglu



Apposto, stasera guarderò qualche stream su Twitch.


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *EMPOLI (4-3-1-2): Terracciano; Di Lorenzo, Silvestre, Maietta, Veseli; Traore, Capezzi, Bennacer; Krunic; La Gumina, Caputo.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Borini, Çalhanoglu*




Sto cercando di ricordare se si sia mai visto al Milan negli ultimi 30 anni una prima punta più scarsa di Borini (ovviamente considerando solo partite ufficiali).
Per ora non mi viene in mente nessuno.


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *EMPOLI (4-3-1-2): Terracciano; Di Lorenzo, Silvestre, Maietta, Veseli; Traore, Capezzi, Bennacer; Krunic; La Gumina, Caputo.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Borini, Çalhanoglu*



si dai premiamo il turco che sta giocando bene


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Settembre 2018)

Caldara tra un po' di panchine sarà ufficialmente una riserva.. gli do ancora un po' di tempo ma ormai è passato un po' di tempo, non una settimana


----------



## koti (27 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Caldara tra un po' di panchine sarà ufficialmente una riserva.. gli do ancora un po' di tempo ma ormai è passato un po' di tempo, non una settimana



Non è neanche in panchina.


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Caldara tra un po' di panchine sarà ufficialmente una riserva.. gli do ancora un po' di tempo ma ormai è passato un po' di tempo, non una settimana



Dicon che abbia un inizio di pubalgia, speriam di no


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sto cercando di ricordare se si sia mai visto al Milan negli ultimi 30 anni una prima punta più scarsa di Borini (ovviamente considerando solo partite ufficiali).
> Per ora non mi viene in mente nessuno.



Quello che ho appena pensato


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

Sto pensando che se dovessimo vincere stasera, i giocatori sarebbero già abbastanza appagati per la prossima


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *EMPOLI (4-3-1-2): Terracciano; Di Lorenzo, Silvestre, Maietta, Veseli; Traore, Capezzi, Bennacer; Krunic; La Gumina, Caputo.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Laxalt; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Borini, Çalhanoglu*



Pipita torna presto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2018)

Ho la convinzione che oggi Borini farà un partitone.


----------



## enigmistic02 (27 Settembre 2018)

Mi aspetto i tre punti, senza se e senza ma. 
Bene la soluzione Laxalt sul mancino, possiamo fare male a sinistra con le sovrapposizioni su Bonaventura e Chala che si accentra per andare a colpire negli spazi lasciati dai tagli di Borini. Purtroppo manca un terminale offensivo che sia uno. Dal nostro bomber riadattato mi aspetto tantissimo lavoro oscuro, gran pressing e che si butti continuamente in profondità. Nel secondo spazio a Patrick.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Settembre 2018)

Mamma mia... Borini...

Sarebbe quasi meglio giocare con Zapata falso nueve...


----------



## varvez (27 Settembre 2018)

DAZN molto bene fino ad ora


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Fuori Rodriguez: turn over, direi.
L'attacco fa veramente piangere. Ce ne fosse uno adatto nel ruolo in cui gioca. Uno.
Faremo fatica.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Calhanoglu molle.
Primo pericolo portato dal temibile La Gumina. Per fortuna era fuorigioco. Buco a destra.


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu molle.
> Primo pericolo portato dal temibile La Gumina. Per fortuna era fuorigioco. Buco a destra.



Pericolo? Era in fuorigioco di più di un metro...chala molle ? Stavamo attaccando ha fatto un appoggio di un metro a biglia che incredibilmente era tornato indietro...


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Settembre 2018)

Dazn mi va malissimo stasera, che palle


----------



## 7vinte (27 Settembre 2018)

La scarsezza di Borini va studiata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Borini non é un giocatore da Serie A, nulla da fare. La tecnica é abominevole


----------



## Anguus (27 Settembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Beh ma allora prendetemi per pazzo ma piutosto di Borini punta centrale ci butto dentro Tsadjout.



Ma tutta la vita!


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Borini allucinante...


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Borini è medievale nel controllo palla.


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2018)

Avrei provato anche Bakayoko, che almeno di fisico avrebbe potuto rivelarsi utile


----------



## 7vinte (27 Settembre 2018)

Gooooool!!! Biglia!!!


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

Tutto molto casuale...


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

goooooollllll

BIGLIAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Anguus (27 Settembre 2018)

Fate vedere a Rodriguez quello che deve fare un terzino


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Vai Luchinooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Edit: deviazione, sennò usciva. Un po' di fortuna non guasta.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

Già finita la nostra partita. Adesso giocherà solo l'Empoli.


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Tutto molto casuale...



Ma basta!!!!


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Già finita la nostra partita. Adesso giocherà solo l'Empoli.



X favore...


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2018)

Presto, catenaccio!


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Tutto molto casuale...



Sicuramente la loro deviazione che mette palla sul piede di Biglia è casuale, ma finalmente quando hai un terzino che arriva sul fondo e guarda in mezzo prima di crossare, i risultati si vedono...la difesa è costretta a schiacciarsi sul portiere e a rimorchio i centrocampisti possono trovare il varco giusto...ne abbiamo presi tanti noi così visto che gli altri lo facevano


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Fate vedere a Rodriguez quello che deve fare un terzino



Quotissimo


----------



## 1972 (27 Settembre 2018)

autogol il tiro andava 3 metri dal palo


----------



## Zenos (27 Settembre 2018)

Finalmente Laxalt


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> autogol il tiro andava 3 metri dal palo



Anche se fosse è un problema? Non vale?


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Dopo il "falso nueve", Borini sta inventando il nuovo ruolo di "falso jogador"


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Madonna, Calha si sta già facendo sgroppate fino alla nostra linea di fondo. Al 45' sarà già scoppiato.

Ora addirittura sta facendo la prima punta al posto di Borini (suppongo per rifiatare, o perché Borini fa troppo schifo da punta)


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Madonna, Calha si sta già facendo sgroppate fino alla nostra linea di fondo. Al 45' sarà già scoppiato.



Lo facesse secondo un senso compiuto...magari.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Dopo il "falso nueve", Borini sta inventando il nuovo ruolo di "falso jogador"





La più grande innovazione tattica, anzi strategica, dai tempi di Guardiola.
Illudere l'avversario di giocare in 11 e in realtà giocare in 10, perchè come insegnava Liedholm, "In 10 si gioca meglio".


----------



## zico (27 Settembre 2018)

DAZN stasera indecente


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Dopo il "falso nueve", Borini sta inventando il nuovo ruolo di "falso jogador"



Ecco questo è vero


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Lo facesse secondo un senso compiuto...magari.



Dai... è quello che sta creando più problemi all'empoli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Vabbe, Borini riesce a perdere o non controllare ogni pallone che finisce dalle sue parti. Incredibile. Meglio qualche punta delle giovanili a caso.


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Borini...che due maroni...ma datti all'ippica


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dai... è quello che sta creando più problemi all'empoli



Eh sì...lo sto vedendo...


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma sto Empoli cosa ci fa in serie a?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Sto La Gumina é un sosia di Maxi Lopez.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Fortuna che siamo riusciti a trovare subito quel gol


----------



## Zenos (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fortuna che siamo riusciti a trovare subito quel gol



Meno male


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma cosa ha fischiato l'arbirtro? AHAHAHA


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Madonna santa...


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Non ci credo che abbiamo rischiato così tanto contro questi qua.


Speriamo che Singer agisca.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Borini perde malamente la palla, centrocampo posizionato malissimo e l'Empoli quasi segna. Per fortuna La Gumina ha tirato anche lui malamente


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Mamma mia stavamo per prendere gol con sti scappati di casa


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Già il nostro baricentro si è abbassato di 20 metri.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Settembre 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha fischiato l'arbirtro? AHAHAHA



C'era trattenuta su Biglia


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Avessimo noi La Gumina anziché Borini saremmo già sul 2 o 3 a 0


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Donnarumma inizia a guadagnarsi un po' di stipendio in collaborazione col tizio dell'Empoli.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha fischiato l'arbirtro? AHAHAHA



Ancora me lo chiedo. Fallo non c'era, fuorigioco neanche. Mah...


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

Bella partita con continui capovolgimenti di fronte tra due squadre provinciali.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Suso ha rotto.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Noto con piacere che Suso è tornato a fare l'inutile, dopo la partita con l'Atalanta.

P.S.

Paratona di Donna qui, che l'ha deviata sul palo. O ho visto male?


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

sulla velocità ci ammazzano, non arriveremo al 90'


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Madonna che roba.

Questi dell'Empoli sembrano il Barça


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Non ci credo....palo su lancio da 100 metri...e difesa che dorme


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma Gattuso non si vergogna? Siamo di una scarsezza spaventosa. Non abbiamo alcun gioco, soffriamo l'Empoli(!) e ci presentiamo con Borini prima punta. Incredibile. Tutto casuale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Palo dell'Empoli, grande difesa.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Settembre 2018)

Donnarumma oggi mostruoso


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Gran parata ma non si può dai


----------



## Anguus (27 Settembre 2018)

e gigio ci risalva il culo


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

...e il palo ci salva. Questa squadra è ridicola. Subisce ogni avversario. Siamo sempre in pericolo.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

E quando segna Kessie


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

anche Kessie che a gol fatto spara sul portiere


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma nooooooo....Kessie...a porta spalancata


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Kessie tira addosso al portiere già a terra a porta vuota.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

ancora sto Kessie


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

E Jascin in porta con loro, as usual.

Kessiè doveva spaccarla, la porta.


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma nooooooooooooo....ancora............


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Quando dico che Kessie è tecnicamente improponibile, mi riferisco proprio alla sua capacità di tiro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Kessie probabilmente non riuscirebbe a segnare neanche a porta vuota con le mani sulla linea.


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

Se non toglie Borini io impazzisco. E Kessie due gol già fatti ma sbagliati in 30 secondi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Altro pallone perso malamente da Borini. Dai, non si puo.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se non toglie Borini io impazzisco. E Kessie due gol già fatti ma sbagliati in 30 secondi...



Borini centravanti è qualcosa di incommentabile.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Che sciagura Borini, da prima punta mostra tutti i suoi limiti.


----------



## Anguus (27 Settembre 2018)

Se tira col pene fa meglio Kessie


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

I nostri giocano individualmente e non da squadra...e non da oggi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Che fenomeno Suso...Che cavolo fa


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma come si fa a mangiarsi questi contropiedi?!?!?


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2018)

Anche Suso oggi davvero penoso


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

Suso.......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Suso è scandaloso veramente.
Dite tutti di Borini ma Suso è una vergogna.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2018)

Siamo una squadra orribile.. non so come facciano a pensare al quarto posto. Questa magari vinciamo.. ma siamo troppo brutti troppo altalentanti non siamo squadra.


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Contropiedi condotti come capre....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Altro pallone perso da Borini  A fine primo tempo voglio vedere le statistiche individuali di Borini in confronto alla squadra


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2018)

Bella gara tra una squadra scarsa ed una mediocre.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Settembre 2018)

Lo criticate tutti.. ma Malaventura dall’inizio del campionato è uno dei pochi che gioca costantemente bene


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Dirò una cosa impopolare, ma Jack è l'unico tra attacco e centrocampo che ha un minimo di intelligenza calcistica. Gli altri - a parte Biglia - sono di un'ignoranza spaventosa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Dirò una cosa impopolare, ma Jack è l'unico tra attacco e centrocampo che ha un minimo di intelligenza calcistica. Gli altri - a parte Biglia - sono di un'ignoranza spaventosa.



E quel genio di Gattuso lo ha levato contro l'Atalanta per mettere Bakayoko.


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Dirò una cosa impopolare, ma Jack è l'unico tra attacco e centrocampo che ha un minimo di intelligenza calcistica. Gli altri - a parte Biglia - sono di un'ignoranza spaventosa.



E' la verità


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma è riuscito anche a farsi male? Proprio il calciatore più inutile che abbia visto...


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Dio mio stiamo sbagliando di tutto. Se non piazziamo il secondo, rischiamo grosso nella ripresa.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

e quando mai


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Comunque dovevamo segnare un altro gol.


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

L'ignoranza tattica si tocca con mano.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Settembre 2018)

Comunque finalmente abbiamo un terzino sinistro che sembra sappia crossare


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque finalmente abbiamo un terzino sinistro che sembra sappia crossare



Saprà pure crossare, ma in difesa è un disastro.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Tutto sommato, considerando che stiamo giocando 10 contro 12, non stiamo andando malissimo. Certo, assurdo non stare sul 2-0.


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

Laxalt è sprecato da terzino, visto che davanti può creare più degli altri


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Il Milan subisce sempre gol da Aprile, se non ne facciamo (almeno) un altro sta partita non si vince.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Che fallo da *******


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma che giallo *******, santo cielo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Settembre 2018)

Certo che pure sto Calabria in una squadra seria non sarebbe manco riserva...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

Calabria prende un giallo a partita e adesso soffriremo costantemente dalla sua parte


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Calabria bestia 2 volte in una sola azione


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2018)

Quanti errori commette Calabria?


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2018)

Con Higuain eravamo 3-0


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan subisce sempre gol da Aprile, se non ne facciamo (almeno) un altro sta partita non si vince.



Non si vince a prescindere. Il pareggio è il nostro retaggio,


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2018)

Sto sentendo il commento di DAZN in diretta, ma le immagini sono ferme da venti secondi


----------



## kipstar (27 Settembre 2018)

Io grossissime differenze con il primo tempo di domenica non le vedo...


----------



## kekkopot (27 Settembre 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Saprà pure crossare, ma in difesa è un disastro.


La questione è: si vuole un terzino che attacca (laxalt) o uno che difende (rodriguez)? Il materiale umano a nostra disposizione ci permette solo queste scelte. Sinceramente con l’Empoli neopromossa Laxalt in campo l’avrei rischiato anche io...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Con Higuain eravamo 3-0



Basterebbe anche Cutrone...Borini fa il difensore del Empoli


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Settembre 2018)

Solo al Milan danno sti gialli come "fallo tattico"


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Primo tempo in cui avremmo dovuto essere sul 3-0....ma saremmo potuti anche essere 1-1...palo loro non dimentichiamolo.
Io sono generalmente un tifoso ottimista....ma noi siamo brutti brutti anche contro questi scarsoni


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2018)

Come al solito il secondo gol di vantaggio non lo facciamo mai

Kessiè gol sbagliati assurdi


----------



## varvez (27 Settembre 2018)

Come scritto da altri, mi sembra lo stesso primo tempo di domenica solo che l'Empoli è una squadra orribile, con pochissima qualità. Mi aspetto di fare lo 0-2 e vincerla, non credo proprio ad un pareggio empolese


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

Partita già vista. 1-1 scontatissimo


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2018)

Che cambi possiamo fare nel secondo tempo per cambiare l'inerzia di questa partita? Temo seriamente il notorius pareggio all'85°


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

La partita che più o meno mi aspettavo, per metterla dentro serve andare a Lourdes in ginocchio. Poi contro di noi questi portierini fanno sempre i fenomeni.

Speriamo che arrivi presto lo 0-2 perchè poi comincia l'ansia come al solito.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Vista la pochezza dell'Empoli avremmo dovuto aver fatto almeno un altro paio di gol.
Ma siamo di una pochezza sconfortante..

Ora evitiamo di fare la solita schifezza e subire il solito gol.


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

Troppi medioman, i giocatori nei ruoli chiave devono essere veloci o fisici con tecnica, da noi solo tecnica alcuni e velocità solo Laxalt che infatti spicca tra gli altri


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2018)

mamma mia, ma dove vogliamo andare? Suso e Kessie hanno il senso del gol di un portiere.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Donnarumma ha lacune sulle uscite.
Calabria non sa difendere.
Laxalt non difende bene quanto attacca.
Kessiè non è una mezzala destra di ruolo.
Biglia avrebbe bisogno di supporto.
Bonaventura non è una mezzala sinistra di ruolo.
Calhanoglu non è una punta esterna sinistra.
Borini non è una prima punta.
Suso non è una punta esterna destra.

La mediocrità in campo è conseguenza delle caratteristiche dei giocatori.

Il punto è: sono scarsi in assoluto o sono scarsi con questo modo di giocare? Forse un misto: qualcuno ha proprio difetti suoi (Calabria, Donnarumma, Suso), altri, se messi in situazioni di gioco diverse, potrebbero rendere meglio (Calhanoglu, Laxalt, Bonaventura).


----------



## hiei87 (27 Settembre 2018)

I presupposti per la classica beffa finale ci sono tutti: vantaggio dopo pochi minuti, difesa che da più volte segni di distrazione, gol mangiati e il solito Yashin che si impossessa del corpo del portiere avversario.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Settembre 2018)

Hanno tolto il gol a Biglia !?!?! Per me andava vicino al palo. Forse usciva per il giro che aveva ma per me non si può dare autogol così.


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Hanno tolto il gol a Biglia !?!?! Per me andava vicino al palo. Forse usciva per il giro che aveva ma per me non si può dare autogol così.



andava fuori e non di poco


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Settembre 2018)

Al momento Donnarumma 1 Empoli 0 mi spiace dirlo ma Calabria non è assolutamente pronto per giocare nel Milan. Già è piccolo e se l'uomo gli stacca da dietro non la prende mai, unito al fatto che l'uomo che arriva da dietro se lo perde praticamente sempre si rischia ad ogni traversone avversario. Cmq palpiamo troppo la palla al limite dell'aria avversaria, troppi tocchi e perdiamo l'inerzia delle azioni. Bene Jack, Kessie e Chalanoglu stasera.


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Borini centravanti è qualcosa di incommentabile.



Ma oltre che essere scarso e sbagliare tutti gli stop possibili è anche sempre x terra a fare scena...in almeno 3 azioni del Milan, compresa quella che ha portato al palo dell'Empoli, si sono dovuti fermare perché davanti non c'era nessuno e Borini era a terra a metà campo...


----------



## Salina (27 Settembre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha lacune sulle uscite.
> Calabria non sa difendere.
> Laxalt non difende bene quanto attacca.
> Kessiè non è una mezzala destra di ruolo.
> ...



Ma se donnarumma, ti ha fatto 2 miracoli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2018)

Borini in attacco equivale nettamente a non avere nessuno davanti, subito cutrone


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Siamo una squadra orribile.. non so come facciano a pensare al quarto posto. Questa magari vinciamo.. ma siamo troppo brutti troppo altalentanti non siamo squadra.



Ella Madonna!


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Lo criticate tutti.. ma Malaventura dall’inizio del campionato è uno dei pochi che gioca costantemente bene



Oggi sicuramente il migliore con Donnarumma e romagnoli


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Settembre 2018)

Kessie se li è proprio mangiati, potevamo essere 2/3-0


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2018)

A tratti esprimiamo un buon gioco, molto a tratti...
C'è sempre questa senzazione di fragilità mentale e difensiva che è lì pronta ad uscire, clamorose le due occasioni loro dove Gigio è stato fenomenale (sul palo l'ha deviata lui).
Il punto è che se perdi Bonucci e ci metti Musacchio, questo è il risultato.
Suso mi fa' bestemmiare sempre per l'atteggiamento (perde palla e poi cammiina neanche fosse Messi), ma è uno dei pochi che ha il colpo in canna.
Mi è piaciuto Kessie stasera, insieme a Bonaventura.
Concordo con quelli che dicono che tanti giocatori siano fuori ruolo, o che siano difficilmente collocabili tatticamente, forse questa squadra rimarrà un rebus per molto tempo..
Ma almenno portiamo a casa i 3 punti perdio


----------



## Cataldinho (27 Settembre 2018)

Borini attaccante è qualcosa di aberrante. Speriamo che Gattuso lo tolga, non si può giocare in 10 per 90'.


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Saprà pure crossare, ma in difesa è un disastro.



E quindi meglio lui o Rodriguez?


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Hanno tolto il gol a Biglia !?!?! Per me andava vicino al palo. Forse usciva per il giro che aveva ma per me non si può dare autogol così.



Con Chiesa con il tiro che andava in porta e Skriniar hanno fatto uguale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

Comunque che Borini avrebbe fatto pietà in quella posizione non è una sorpresa... piuttosto Suso, ci si aspetta sempre il salto di qualità almeno con queste squadrette, ma niente, sempre prestazioni senza spunti o nella mediocrità.


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Settembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Con Chiesa con il tiro che andava in porta e Skriniar hanno fatto uguale



Mi pare di essere tornato indietro di 30 anni con questi gol/autogol


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> A tratti esprimiamo un buon gioco, molto a tratti...
> C'è sempre questa senzazione di fragilità mentale e difensiva che è lì pronta ad uscire, clamorose le due occasioni loro dove Gigio è stato fenomenale (sul palo l'ha deviata lui).
> Il punto è che se perdi Bonucci e ci metti Musacchio, questo è il risultato.
> Suso mi fa' bestemmiare sempre per l'atteggiamento (perde palla e poi cammiina neanche fosse Messi), ma è uno dei pochi che ha il colpo in canna.
> ...



Il fatto è...che questa squadra non ha più niente da dire secondo i dettami del mister. Come ho già scritto ad aprile...l 'effetto Gattuso è bello che finito.


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oggi sicuramente il migliore con Donnarumma e romagnoli



Romagnoli a me non è piaciuto, ha fatto un paio di scarichi così così

Davanti il solito problema: troppi pochi gol nelle gambe


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Settembre 2018)

Comunque a Kessie servono 100 occasioni per fare un goal mannaggia a lui...fosse un pò più preciso sarebbe tanta roba davvero.


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

...e mi raccomando...andate di reputazioni negative, come se me ne fregasse qualcosa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Partita fotocopia come con l'Atalanta. Siamo entrati in campo nel secondo tempo come se fosse un allenamento.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Ma se donnarumma, ti ha fatto 2 miracoli.



Questo non lo nego, nego che sia un portiere completo. Il post è generico sui difetti dei titolari, non è riferito alla partita di stasera.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> ...e mi raccomando...andate di reputazioni negative, come se me ne fregasse qualcosa.



Idem. F***ese*a delle reputazioni.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma che fa sto turco?


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2018)

ma Calhanoglu è un 10?


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Se va beh, Calhanoglu quest'anno non è ancora sceso in campo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

L'attacco è evanescente.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> ma Calhanoglu è un 10?



Davvero osceno da inizio campionato ormai.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Krunic - ripeto Krunic - si è appena fatto beffe del nostro centrocampo in velocità.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Se va beh, Calhanoglu quest'anno non è ancora sceso in campo.



era da sapere che le vicende extracampo avrebbero avuto il loro peso. 

che palle però sti giocatori umorali.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma è possibile che non contendiamo una palla alta oltre il centrocampo??? Mai una volta che si alza la palla e siamo lì a lottare sempre persa con vergognosa rassegnazione


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Idem. F***ese*a delle reputazioni.



Che si vinca, si pareggi o si perda, vado a dormire sereno e tifoso del Milan...da 52 anni. I fegati spappolati li lascio volentieri a certi personaggi che qui aleggiano.


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> ...e mi raccomando...andate di reputazioni negative, come se me ne fregasse qualcosa.



Te l'ho data positiva allora visto che non vogliono sentire che l'effetto Gattuso è finito


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

LOL, Borini ci ha fatto ammonire due avversari.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Settembre 2018)

Continuiamo così ed il gol di La Gumina all'89mo non è neanche quotato...


----------



## Salina (27 Settembre 2018)

Comunque borini rispetto a suso e il turco sta facendo un partitone.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma togli sto sommaro


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

E quando tiriamo in porta?


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Te l'ho data positiva allora visto che non vogliono sentire che l'effetto Gattuso è finito



Ahahahahah...ti ringrazio per la compassione. Scherzo


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Di nuovo un contropiede buttato nel cesso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Con sti 3 in attacco non si segnerà mai.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Mille ore per tirare.
Branco di idioti


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2018)

Penso che abbiamo il peggior trio in Europa delle squadre che giocano con il 4-3-3


----------



## 1972 (27 Settembre 2018)

e' una vergogna


----------



## Salina (27 Settembre 2018)

Kessi non ne ha piu, cammina in campo


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

L'Empoli con giocatori di 3-4 categorie inferiori è più decoroso di noi.

Sveglia!


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

Kessiè e l'intelligenza tattica sono due rette parallele che non si incontrano mai


----------



## Victorss (27 Settembre 2018)

Ecco qua che ci abbassiamo e ci chiudiamo pure con la Empoli. Tra poco arriva il pareggio.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma questo portiere negli angoli possibile non esca mai ad acchiappare sta palla?


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma sti giocatori dell'Empoli da dove sono usciti?

Mai sentiti nominare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Gattuso deve assolutamente mettere in campo Cutrone e Castillejo. Borini ße qualcosa di abominevole.

Anche Suso e Chalanoglou oggi fanno piangere.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Veloci a mettere Cutrone dai che non se ne può più


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma Kessiè, quando deve portar palla durante un contropiede, sa fare qualcosa di diverso da "butto la palla avanti e le corro dietro"?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Tocca demolire l'attacco il prossimo anno e rifarlo da 0, sperando di trattenere Higuain.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Toglie La Gumina?! Follia.


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

Fremo per giocare col Sassuolo...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sti giocatori dell'Empoli da dove sono usciti?
> 
> Mai sentiti nominare



Sembra la squadra fake di PES


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Bene, se non altro sappiamo che non sarà La Gumina a farci il golletto dall'80' al 95'.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Mi sto addormentando.


----------



## 1972 (27 Settembre 2018)

sta aspettando di prendere gol per fare una sostituzione sto *********


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Ad oggi, in rosa terrei solamente Higuain, Biglia, Romagnoli e Bonaventura, con Kessie in forse. Calhanoglu e Suso sono troppo discontinui, Donnarumma è troppo scarso coi piedi e lacunoso nelle uscite, Laxalt, Conti e Caldara sono incognite.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma i cambi?


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> sta aspettando di prendere gol per fare una sostituzione sto *********



Non dire così...qui c'è gente suscettibile.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Settembre 2018)

Partita da scapoli contro ammogliati di Fantozziana memoria.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma i cambi?



Sono vietati dal regolamento interno della squadra. Solo in casi di emergenza, tipo gol preso "inaspettatamente".


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Ecco cosa portano i passaggetti in area....


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

Romagnoli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Hahahaha


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Ahahahhahaha non ci credo. Romagnoli che fai!?!


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma che cosa sto guardando?


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Il tiki taka nella nostra area.

Mai viste follie simili nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma che fa sto idiota


----------



## Salina (27 Settembre 2018)

Eccola qua


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Dilettanti!
Vergogna totale sta squadra e sto possesso palla della minchia!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Settembre 2018)

Se non ci fosse da piangere ci sarebbe da ridere...

Sti passaggetti di melma... Bravissimi eh...


----------



## Igniorante (27 Settembre 2018)

Romagnoli


----------



## mabadi (27 Settembre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Sono vietati dal regolamento interno della squadra. Solo in casi di emergenza, tipo gol preso "inaspettatamente".



attende il televoto per il migliore e poi lo cambia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

GODO! C'e la siamo cercata! Partita orribile con Gattuso che come al solito non ci capisce nulla. Doveva cambiare al intervallo, invece niente.

Sto gioco che parte dai piedi di Donnarumma, Romagnoli e Musacchio e una roba che mi fa bestemmiare ogni partita.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Romagnoli vada a buttarsi nei navigli o se preferisce nel Tevere. Incommentabile sufficienza.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Settembre 2018)

Normale, ora la perdiamo


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Lo para


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Sono vietati dal regolamento interno della squadra. Solo in casi di emergenza, tipo gol preso "inaspettatamente".



Eccolo arrivato grazie ai soliti passaggetti in difesa


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2018)

Come stiamo (non) giocando? Oggi l'incavolatura ho voluto risparmiarmela dopo aver letto il nome di Borini tra i titolari


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il tiki taka nella nostra area.
> 
> Mai viste follie simili nella storia del calcio.



Ma qui non è questione di tiki taka... Cioè, Romagnoli gli ha tirato una puntazzata addosso, da un metro. Comunque rigore inesistente, per me.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Settembre 2018)

Il possesso palla nella propria area.. ecco qui


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2018)

Non vinciamo manco questa


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Caputo...

Chi è questo? Il figlio di quello che fa la farina?


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

Finita 1-1 cvd


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Godo! Gattuso non é proponibile.



Admin ha scritto:


> Il tiki taka nella nostra area.
> 
> Mai viste follie simili nella storia del calcio.



Grazie Gattuso. (ma anche Montella)


----------



## 7vinte (27 Settembre 2018)

Eccalla. Caputo cuore Altamurano


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Entra Cutrone esce il turco


----------



## Igniorante (27 Settembre 2018)

Meno male che l'ha detto Suso che con l'Empoli facciamo 3 punti.
Che schifo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2018)

Facciamo ridere.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il tiki taka nella nostra area.
> 
> Mai viste follie simili nella storia del calcio.



.

Secondo me è un'ossessione di Gattuso dopo che per tutta la carrierada giocatore l'hanno chiamato ringhio.

Vuole essere un allenatore da passaggetti


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Settembre 2018)

Incredibile...faremmo resuscitare pure i morti noi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Che squadra di pagliacci.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2018)

1-1 con l'Empoli... maledetto il giorno che è statao rinnovato il contratto a sto babbeo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Settembre 2018)

Bene... Adesso però pretendo l'esonero di Gattuso... Ha veramente rotto... Lui e i passaggetti nella trequarti!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> GODO!



va beh...


----------



## Victorss (27 Settembre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ecco qua che ci abbassiamo e ci chiudiamo pure con la Empoli. Tra poco arriva il pareggio.



Ecco qua. Ormai ogni partita è un film già visto.


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2018)

Il "filotto di vittorie" (cit.) che come al solito diventa il filotto di pareggi.


----------



## 1972 (27 Settembre 2018)

da cacciare immediatamente........


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Ora si sveglia Gattuso? Ha aspettato il pareggio che gia era nel area? IDIOTA


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Finita 1-1 cvd


Tutte cosi. Ora o la vinceremo all'ultimo o finisce così. Partite fotocopia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

lol ovvio, preso il gol ora fa i cambi.


----------



## Salina (27 Settembre 2018)

Stasera veramente schifosi


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Occhio, che la beffa è dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma che aspettano ad esonerare quel somaro in panchina


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Laxalt con sto look alla Predator...
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Adesso cambia.

Ma vi rendete conto che questo voleva difenderle l1 a 0 con l'empoli?


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2018)

Una roba indegna. E la rischiamo anche ora. Contro una squadra scarsissima.


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

Romagnoli con sufficenza già nel primo tempo... è appagato con la fascia probabilmente, grande fame di vittorie


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2018)

Gattuso ormai è al capolinea, ma la realtà e che la rosa è farcita di mezzi giocatori


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2018)

vogliamo battere ogni record di rimonte subite


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Dobbiamo toccare con mano le legnate sui denti che prendiamo a ogni partita.

Araujo, "here is the file and it's all you need to know" (cit.).


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Sempre ste mozzarelle inutili...


----------



## Zenos (27 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Adesso cambia.
> 
> Ma vi rendete conto che questo voleva difenderle l1 a 0 con l'empoli?



.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2018)

Leggo che ha fatto uscire Borini dopo il pareggio ed aver buttato 70 minuti! Bravo Gattuso, bravo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Ormai subiamo gol in 11 gare di fila (Serie A). La fase difensiva di Gattuso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Se non vinciamo secondo me lo cacciano stasera.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Comunque non esiste non vincerla dai... Non ci credo


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Tutto vero e giusto ma per me non era rigore...Caputo poi doveva proprio essere ammonito per simulazione


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Laxalt con sto look alla Predator...
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]



Direi più uno di questi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Settembre 2018)

Adesso non segneremo manco giocando fino a dopodomani mattina


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2018)

MA che fa Kessie?


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

Singer Scaroni Maldini Leonardo stanno guardando questo scempio almeno


----------



## Black (27 Settembre 2018)

Non ho parole....


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ormai subiamo gol in 11 gare di fila (Serie A). La fase difensiva di Gattuso.



Le mie squadre prendono pochissimi gol (cit.)


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se non vinciamo secondo me lo cacciano stasera.



Speriamo nell'esonero immediato...


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Ragazzi, l'avete visto Kessie?

Questo ha un neurone, vendiamolo subito, sant'iddio.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Settembre 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Gattuso ormai è al capolinea, ma la realtà e che la rosa è farcita di mezzi giocatori



Tutto quello che vuoi, ma chiunque può far meglio di questo somaro. 
Io, te e persino uno che manco sa quanto dura una partita di calcio.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Che roba ragazzi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Ennesima stagione finita a Settembre perche non partiamo con un allenatore decente. Boh, sempre noi.


----------



## kipstar (27 Settembre 2018)

Sembra che in contropiede i giocatori non sappiano che fare.....


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

E quando segna Suso


----------



## GP7 (27 Settembre 2018)

Da cacciare senza esitazioni. Imbarazzante. Anche se poi gli errori dei giocatori sono incommentabili.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2018)

Kessie hahahaha davanti prateria con un solo giocatore.. potrebbe tirare in tribuna o in porta.. ma colpisce l'avversario.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Suso è immune alle sostituzioni.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2018)

Kessie ha spento il cervello


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma chi è sto Maglietta?


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2018)

parliamo seriamente...ma quanto è scarso Kessie?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Settembre 2018)

Poco da dire, stagione come le ultime. Squadra zimbello con un fenomeno davanti e con una proprietà che ha fatto proclami. Ora aspettiamo i post di quelli che dicono di non farsi prendere dall’isteria, possibilmente motivando questa calma e questo equilibrio zen. Io ne ho le palle piene di ste squadre di brocchi.
Dal mio punto di vista abbiamo due giocatori fortissimi: Romagnoli e Higuain più due ottime promesse, Caldara e Cutrone. Gli altri non si farebbero notare nel Sassuolo, Suso Kessie Bonaventura & co.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Dai che ci regalano il gol.

Comunque anche con la vittoria Rino è da cacciare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

Tirano sempre in faccia a questi portierini di provincia facendoli sembrare fenomeni, roba da matti.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

Comunque per me Montella era molto meglio. Almeno provava a dare un gioco alla squadra. Questo a parte la fantomatica grinta non ha messo nulla.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Articolo 34 comma 2:"A Suso è proibito passare la palla, se non dopo aver tentato ed eseguito almeno due dribbling e due finte. Mancanti queste, il passaggio al compagno è nullo".


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

Anche da questo ultimo pareggio può nascere qualcosa di buono...


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2018)

Kessie è uscito, meno male


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ennesima stagione finita a Settembre perche non partiamo con un allenatore decente. Boh, sempre noi.



E come al solito molti l'avevano detto in estate...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Donadoni in confronto a Gattuso è Guardiola.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Cutrone si è rotto, e abbiamo finito i cambi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Settembre 2018)

Altri punti regalati per errori allucinanti.

Devono uccidersi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

L'immancabile ingresso di Bakastocazzoko


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2018)

cutrone  si sta facendo del male da solo


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2018)

Patrick mi sembra si sia rifatto male.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Settembre 2018)

Ancora circola sto Brighi?


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'immancabile ingresso di Bakastocazzoko



penso impossibile fare peggio di Kessie oggi, al massimo può eguagliarlo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Comunque Gattuso o lo cacciano dopo sto 1-1 o dopo la sconfitta col Sassuolo secondo me.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Settembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Comunque per me Montella era molto meglio. Almeno provava a dare un gioco alla squadra. Questo a parte la fantomatica grinta non ha messo nulla.



Non esagerare... Con montella non si superava neanche la metà campo...

Montella era talmente scarso che pure un quasi-esordiente come Gattuso ci è sembrato per qualche tempo un allenatore di calcio...


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2018)

Squadretta da serie B, Grintaman va spedito a toccare con mano la luna dopo questa partita.
E che Maldini e Leonardo mettano la faccia, devono rendere conto di tutto questo.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Brighi l'ennesima promessa made in Juventus che ha fatto carriera in provincia. 10 squadre in serie A.


----------



## sabato (27 Settembre 2018)

Iniziare il gioco dal portiere oltre al rischio di sbagliare, da coraggio alle squadre avversarie e anche se domini le avvicini pressandoti alla tua area. E così cambia l'inerzia della partita.
In quanto a Romagnoli, sopravvalutato da sempre, è un timoroso di primordine. Via!


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Sempre ste mozzarelle...

Altro che grandi parate


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Settembre 2018)

Quante bestemmie vedere sta squadra


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Madonna che rischio... e che imbarazzo


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Bakayoko stava per fare la frittata


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Era quasi rigore.... fiuuu ci è andata bene


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma Bakarozzo che si è fatto sovrastare in 1 contro 1 fisicamente dall'empolese pur essendo in vantaggio sul pallone?


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Per me era molto più rigore questo del primo.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Settembre 2018)

in 3 non sono riusciti a fermare un attaccante loro ROTFL


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Settembre 2018)

Mi raccomando affrettiamoci a rinnovare a Kessie prima che il Real ce lo porti via. Ah anche Suso.
Se Bakayoko fosse fatto di diarrea sarebbe una roccia rispetto a come è adesso. Kondogbia dell’Inter lo avrebbe divorato ad occhi chiusi. Leonardo e Maldini garanzie...


----------



## diavolo (27 Settembre 2018)

Se non lo cacciano devono sparire anche Leonardo e Maldini.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bakayoko stava per fare la frittata



Era rigore. Scarso forte.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Settembre 2018)

Io ho spento, non ce la faccio più a vedere certe cose, basta


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Oh, ma con chi c... stiamo pareggiando?!?


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Bakascemo ci stava costando il secondo rigore.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Mi sa che ci hanno graziati....


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

Bakayoko e il fallo da rigore... sovrastato da Mchelidze


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

La faccia di Paolo...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Settembre 2018)

Dai ragazzi va bene tutto ma in quale universo quello è rigore?


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Madonna, la faccia di Paolo.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oh, ma con chi c... stiamo pareggiando?!?



Lasciamo stare va.

L'ho detto ad inizio partita che questi non sono da serie A... il che rende tutto ancora più osceno


----------



## kekkopot (27 Settembre 2018)

Bakayoko è scarso forte.. neanche il peggior traorè


----------



## 7vinte (27 Settembre 2018)

Maldini aveva una faccia...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2018)

L'aquisto di Bacca-cesso.. 5 mln di prestito per altri 40 di riscatto. Per uno scarparo del genere..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Non esagerare... Con montella non si superava neanche la metà campo...
> 
> Montella era talmente scarso che pure un quasi-esordiente come Gattuso ci è sembrato per qualche tempo un allenatore di calcio...



Non sono d'accordo. Gattuso l'anno scorso ha avuto la classica reazione della squadra da traghettatore ma anche l'anno scorso stesso ha fatto figuracce (Benevento e Chievo).


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Madonna, la faccia di Paolo.



L'ha tenuto lui eh...

Si prenda le sue responsabilità


----------



## mabadi (27 Settembre 2018)

Gattuso fai il signore dimettiti.


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2018)

Se vabbè


----------



## diavolo (27 Settembre 2018)

Tutti fenomeni contro di noi


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Che parata assurda...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

Senza parole.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Settembre 2018)

Cosa ha preso?


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Bella parata stavolta, ma i tiri lasciano sempre a desiderare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Stavolta ha fatto un paratone.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Settembre 2018)

I portieri poi contro di noi sono sempre tutti fenomeni. Ma dai


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Settembre 2018)

Tutti Jašin con noi però... eccheccazzo....


----------



## Salina (27 Settembre 2018)

Allucinante


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Se non salta Gattuso per questa stagione chiudo. Meglio seguire solo la NFL la domenica.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma cosa ha parato?

Ne prende anche lui 6 all'anno?


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Miracolo dell'ennesimo Yashin di provincia.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Anche Jack svanito dal campo nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

Ai giocatori mediocri manca sempre quel centrimetro decisivo sui tiri o un pizzico di potenza... sarà sempre così


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

[MENTION=3329]6Baresi[/MENTION] se continui con questi post verrai bannato


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> L'ha tenuto lui eh...
> 
> Si prenda le sue responsabilità



.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Settembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Gattuso l'anno scorso ha avuto la classica reazione della squadra da traghettatore ma anche l'anno scorso stesso ha fatto figuracce (Benevento e Chievo).



No, dai... Le partite di montella erano qualcosa che in confronto il Milan di oggi ha fatto un partitone...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Settembre 2018)

Comunque vada devono mandar via gattuso.
Mi spiace per rino ma solo figure barbine


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

Ragazzi vedo troppa isteria, l'anno scorso questo gruppo con Rino è arrivato terzo..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

L'Empoli fa piu' ****** del Benevento dell'anno scorso. Non si puo' pareggiare.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Suso si è svegliato negli ultimi 10 minuti, mannaggia lui.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma tirassero un corner mezzo decente sempre con sti cross o lenti e lunghi o corti...


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma non ci credo che la pareggiamo...


----------



## Igniorante (27 Settembre 2018)

che robe imbarazzanti, mi sento male


----------



## David Drills (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma Cutrone si è fatto male veramente? Ho spento per disperazione


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

All'Empoli mancano giocatori e un rigore

Vorrei anche vedere la faccia di Higuain


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Mi auguro che adesso non se ne escano col grande cuore e con la sfortuna. Perchè davvero stavolta...


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2018)

Io non ce la faccio più. Sono stremato. Che schifo.


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2018)

E' finita


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Settembre 2018)

Stiamo pareggiando contro Veseli, Bennacer, Capezzi e vogliamo andare in Champion's...


----------



## 6Baresi (27 Settembre 2018)

Non chiedo altro...credimi.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che adesso non se ne escano col grande cuore e con la sfortuna. Perchè davvero stavolta...



Tanto diranno "Anche le altre stanno facendo fatica "


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Stiamo pareggiando contro Veseli, Bennacer, Capezzi e vogliamo andare in Champion's...



Ma meglio che non ci andiamo, faremmo figuracce a ogni partita con sti cessi.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2018)

ma dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Lenti, lenti, lenti. VERGOGNA


----------



## Anguus (27 Settembre 2018)

Ripeto le stesse parole dopo l'Atalanta. Se avesse un minimo di dignità e di amore verso il Milan si dimetterebbe stasera.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Settembre 2018)

Se Ciao


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Gattuso fuori dalle palle.

Benevento 2.0


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Settembre 2018)

Manco buttare l'ultima palla in area, una squadra di dementi sfigati


----------



## diavolo (27 Settembre 2018)

Campionato finito a settembre.Record.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2018)

Sto immaginando la faccia di Higuain in questo momento.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2018)

Siamo 16 in classifica


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2018)

Abbiamo guadagnato un punto


----------



## Manue (27 Settembre 2018)

No pero questo pareggio è grave... contro una squadra da B... grave 
Molto molto grave....

1 gol all’empoli .... ma dai


----------



## Anguus (27 Settembre 2018)

Siamo ai livelli della sconfitta col Benevento. Vergognoso.


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2018)

Abbiamo perso 6 punti nelle ultime 3, contro avversari davvero scarsi, facendo partite al limite del vergognoso con un atteggiamento che nemmeno una provinciale.
Il tutto condito da errori terribili dei singoli, ma dove vogliamo andare?
Campionato finito a settembre.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (27 Settembre 2018)

Sempre così
Noi che non segniamo, i loro portieri diventano Superman, errori clamorosi in difesa. Non ce la faccio più


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

Mi viene uno sconforto...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

non ne vinceremo più una, siamo caduti in una spirale


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

5 punti in 6 partite.
Intelligenza calcistica sotto le suole per il 90% della rosa.
Allenatore con idee calcistiche senza senso.
Personalità di tutto il gruppo non pervenuta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2018)

Mi raccomando usciamo sempre dall'area palla al piede con passaggini nello stretto, grande Gattuso

Esonero


----------



## IlMusagete (27 Settembre 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> 1-1 scritto in partenza, prestazione in stile Cagliari-Milan



Mi quoto da solo va..


----------



## Anguus (27 Settembre 2018)

Leonardo e Maldini hanno la prima occasione per dimostrare di non essere due pagliacci anche loro. Gattuso via subito


----------



## varvez (27 Settembre 2018)

Il grosso problema di Gattuso è non l'essere stato in grado di migliorare alcun giocatore, non dà valore aggiunto ad una rosa mediocre. Il suo cammino si fa sempre più duro, e adesso a Sassuolo saranno razzi amarissimi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Settembre 2018)

Io non ce l’ho con Gattuso che magari ha sbagliato mestiere, anche io accetterei di fare l’allenatore del Milan. Ce l’ho con chi lì ce lo mette e ce lo lascia. L’ennesima disgrazia, la vera incompetenza è rappresentata da chi allestisce rosa da mezza classifica a suon di milioni, e staff. Ora vediamo le bandiere, i grandi manager che si atteggiano a dei cosa fanno. Un progetto che inizia così, ed è a brevissimo termine non può che essere già fallito. E noi “paghiamo”.
Poi vorrei capire quale apporto dà concretamente Maldini (gran rispetto per il giocatore e Capitano) ad un progetto di 3/5 anni di proprietari che devono rivendere e guadagnarci, soprattutto in virtù delle sue competenze tecniche nullee del fatto che (mia personalissima sensazione) mi dà l’idea che viva della sua immagine e pensi solo al suo orticello.
Oppure pensiamo sia il Messia che salverà il Milan con la sua benevolenza?


----------



## hiei87 (27 Settembre 2018)

Niente, è un incubo. 
Non se ne esce più.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Settembre 2018)

Che scandalosi


----------



## ARKANA (27 Settembre 2018)

Altra stagione buttata nel cesso dopo 5 partite


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2018)

Ok che dobbiamo recuperare una partita, ma il SASSUOLO ha più del doppio dei nostri punti.


----------



## Heaven (27 Settembre 2018)

Same Old Story


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

Mi spiace Gennaro non ti ho mai attaccato particolarmente ma oggi è solo colpa tua. I cambi si fanno quando la squadra inizia a essere in difficoltà non dopo che la frittata è fatta! Non esiste far giocare Borini 72 minuti. Fossi io un rappresentante della società oggi saresti esonarato


----------



## koti (27 Settembre 2018)

Grazie a dio non l'ho vista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Siamo ai livelli della sconfitta col Benevento. Vergognoso.



Condivido, ma per me era più o meno allo stesso livello anche lo 0-1 con il Dudelange. Possiamo perdere o pareggiare con chiunque, anche con squadre di lega Pro o dilettanti.


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2018)

Vergonatevi tutti. Esonerare immediatamente Gattuso


----------



## mark (27 Settembre 2018)

Indegni!! Gattuso se hai le palle dimettiti


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Settembre 2018)

Che vergogna.


----------



## Konrad (27 Settembre 2018)

Stiamo già quasi archiviando la stagione alla 5a giornata...pazzesco!!!
Iniziamo a cambiare qualcosa per carità....


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Settembre 2018)

Sempre peggio.
Oggi siamo riusciti a farci raggiungere da una squadra che nel secondo tempo non ha fatto nulla.

Campionato già finito, il Sassuolo ci darà il colpo di grazia.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Ennesima stagione buttata con i tifosi che avevano previsto tutto 2-3 mesi prima.

Ma i "dirigenti" che ci capitano al Milan vengono drogati pesantemente?
No perchè non mi spiego come sia possibile che ogni volta un branco di scemi che fa tutt'altro di lavoro riescano a prevedere queste robe e chi è pagato profumatamente no.


----------



## 1972 (27 Settembre 2018)

da oggi smetto di seguire il milan e questo non accadeva dal lontanissimo 1972. sfanculato il mister se ne riparlera'.........


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2018)

Tutti tiri fatti per il portiere, senza un forza. Belli esteticamente, ma del tutto inefficaci. Non mi va nemmeno di fare le pagelle. Ma se sono 2 estati che diciamo che non abbiamo giocatori con molti goal nelle gambe, sopratutto gli esterni, non abbiamo un centrocampo che sappia fare un possesso intelligente addormentando le partite, i difensori sono quello che sono, viviamo solo di azioni estemporanee basate sulle qualità del singolo. Ma noi siamo tifosi da tastiera e non capiamo nulla. Peccato che ad ogni stagione i fatti danno ragione a noi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Settembre 2018)

Solo una parola.... Disastro


----------



## Milo (27 Settembre 2018)

Abbiamo giocatori scarsi, chala e Suso non fanno niente di niente, terzini inesistenti, centrocampo lento.

Non si vince mai cosi


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Settembre 2018)

I difetti di questa squadra si sono cronicizzati serve una rivoluzione o in campo o in panchina e purtroppo non abbiamo riserve tali per stravolgere la squadra mantenendo un briciolo di qualità per cui l'unica soluzione sembra già essere il saluto a Rino...stessa identica situazione dell'anno scorso non facciamo l'errore di aspettare altri due mesi se vogliamo sperare di tirare in piedi la stagione.

Secondo me con Donadoni (esclusivamente come traghettatore e lui lo farebbe) in champions ci arriviamo.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2018)

Vergogna, buffoni mercenari. 

Siamo uno schifo, scelte societarie sbagliate dall'inizio come dicevo l'anno scorso.

O esonerano Gattuso o che diano le dimissioni Leonardo e Maldini.

Suso non deve mai più giocare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Comunque sinceramente, a parte l'ultimo tiro di Suso, tutti gli altri li avrei parati pure io.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Settembre 2018)

Per cortesia, sfatiamo anche questo mito che solo con noi i portieri avversari fanno i fenomeni, può esser vero ma fino ad un certo punto.
Quando tira un attaccante top (anche Higuain da noi infatti) la palla entra.
Sono i mentecatti in campo oggi che non riescono a buttarla dentro manco con le mani, hanno proprio l'aura degli sfigati.


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Settembre 2018)

quarto posto ? puah !


----------



## EmmePi (27 Settembre 2018)

Una partita che si commenta con due sole parole:

CHE SCHIFO


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque sinceramente, a parte l'ultimo tiro di Suso, tutti gli altri li avrei parati pure io.



Assolutamente si, ma le "prodezze" del portiere saranno il classico alibi dei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Milo (27 Settembre 2018)

Ah, poi aspetto un parere per chi ad agosto sosteneva che 2 punte bastavano...


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Grazie a dio non l'ho vista.



Nemmeno io per fortuna, ma lo sapevo. Ti presenti con Sborini titolare, come vuoi che finisca?


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Chiedo le dimissioni di Gattuso o il suo esonero da parte della società, immediatamente. E se qualcuno lo difende, quella è la porta.
Questa roba non è ammissibile.
Si prenda un allenatore in grado di sfruttare i giocatori a disposizione, senza incaponirsi in un 4-3-3 cui manca tutto.
Pareggio a Empoli. Pareggio a Empoli. Pareggio a Empoli. Non fosse chiaro, pareggio a Empoli.
Senza uno straccio di gioco, senza una vera reazione, senza cattiveria. Ci metto più grinta io a calcetto con colleghi e amici.
Bruciare una bandiera? Chissenefrega. Noi abbiamo urgente, strenuo, bisogno di un allenatore formato, preparato e scafato.
Mi appello alla famosa "cultura dei risultati" degli ammeregani: state buttando soldi, yankee. A fine settembre c'è tempo per rimediare, ma fate qualcosa ora. Il mega dirigente buttò fuori l'allenatore primo in classifica in Francia, faccia lo stesso qui.
Imponga Suso fuori dalle *alle, a scaldare la panchina. Abbiamo bisogno di una squadra.


----------



## ilcondompelato (27 Settembre 2018)

Non è cosa sua.
Gattuso via


----------



## CM Milan (27 Settembre 2018)

Non ne posso più. Vedere le partite mi fa salire il vomito. Gattuso purtroppo si deve dimettere non è ammissibile. Squadra senza idee. Errori da DILETTANTI. Giocatori di medio-basso livello... basta non ce la faccio più. Ho finito tutte le mie energie psico fisiche nel seguire questa squadra.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Senza il gol di Cutrone contro la Roma al 95' avremmo gli stessi punti del Bologna terz'ultimo.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2018)

Pareggio regalatissimo. Nel primo tempo si doveva chiuderla 3-0 come minimo. Purtroppo ci siamo bruciati la stagione confermando Gattuso. L'anno prossimo o Conte o Sarri, punto.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ennesima stagione buttata con i tifosi che avevano previsto tutto 2-3 mesi prima.
> 
> Ma i "dirigenti" che ci capitano al Milan vengono drogati pesantemente?
> No perchè non mi spiego come sia possibile che ogni volta un branco di scemi che fa tutt'altro di lavoro riescano a prevedere queste robe e chi è pagato profumatamente no.



E' roba da pazzi.

Non dico Marotta e Paratici, ma almeno un dirigente che sappia azzeccare un allenatore. L'ABC.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Settembre 2018)

grazie mister!!! dai adesso vai a fare il cane bastonato davanti alle telecamere e a trovare scuse... speriamo che tocchi con mano un ceffone in faccia... forse farà muovere quel cervello di gallina e a farti svegliare un po!


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Settembre 2018)

un punto a partita ...fino ad adesso... perche' col sassuolo si perde...


----------



## Wildbone (27 Settembre 2018)

Anche giocando da schifo, come effettivamente abbiamo fatto, poteva finire 6-1 per noi. A ogni singolo tiro vincente è mancata la grinta, la voglia di vincere, il #minghiatisfondolaporta. Questa squadra ha una personalità ridicola. È il più grande dei difetti.


----------



## showtaarabt (27 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ennesima stagione buttata con i tifosi che avevano previsto tutto 2-3 mesi prima.
> 
> Ma i "dirigenti" che ci capitano al Milan vengono drogati pesantemente?
> No perchè non mi spiego come sia possibile che ogni volta un branco di scemi che fa tutt'altro di lavoro riescano a prevedere queste robe e chi è pagato profumatamente no.



Cos'hai nell'avatar una Muccapecora?


----------



## Davidoff (27 Settembre 2018)

Ora ditemi che Gattuso non va esonerato, forza... Questa è una squadra di mediocri senza palle, l'unica speranza di arrivare quarti era Conte, uno che quanto meno li avrebbe fatti giocare con grinta e cattiveria. Ma quanti ***** di gol abbiamo preso a causa del tiki-taka in difesa?


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2018)

Ah eppoi lo vogliamo ammettere che Romagnoli lo abbiamo sopravvalutato perché gioca al Milan? Perché sinceramente a parte i 6 mesi finali dello scorso anno, anche e sopratutto con la supervisione di bonucci, l’errore decisivo è sempre dietro l’angolo, tra giocatori che gli scappano via al primo dribbling, o in velocità, o che si perde in marcatura, o di fuorigioco sbagliati. Mo basta


----------



## Anguus (27 Settembre 2018)

Vedo un fronte compatto nel chiedere le dimissioni o l'esonero di Gattuso che neanche con Montella. Spero solo che sia la notizia positiva di domani mattina. Inconcepibile continuare con lui. Buon gioco un ca**o


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pareggio regalatissimo. Nel primo tempo si doveva chiuderla 3-0 come minimo. Purtroppo ci siamo bruciati la stagione confermando Gattuso. L'anno prossimo o Conte o Sarri, punto.



Si e 300 milioni per il mercato non gestito dai soliti incompetenti che ci regalano Bakayoko, Castillejo & co. o Borini e Biglia. Così forse arriveremmo al quarto posto.


----------



## Cataldinho (27 Settembre 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> un punto a partita ...fino ad adesso... perche' col sassuolo si perde...



1 punto a partita, con un unica vittoria strappata allo scadere. Mi dispiace per Gattuso, ma il verdetto del campo e la classifica sono impietosi.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

Purtroppo ci gira anche tutto male......


----------



## CM Milan (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' roba da pazzi.
> 
> Non dico Marotta e Paratici, ma almeno un dirigente che sappia azzeccare un allenatore. L'ABC.



L' allenatore è l'ABC... ma qui purtroppo abbiamo dei giocatori di basso livello... stasera ho visto robe da matti... mi ripeto errori da DILETTANTI!!!


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Vedo un fronte compatto nel chiedere le dimissioni o l'esonero di Gattuso che neanche con Montella. Spero solo che sia la notizia positiva di domani mattina. Inconcepibile continuare con lui. Buon gioco un ca**o



Fronte compatto? Sì, quando ormai la stagione è quasi da buttare.

Ci si sveglia sempre troppo tardi e non si impara mai dagli errori precedenti.


----------



## bmb (27 Settembre 2018)

5 partite, 4 pareggi (mettiamoci anche quello con la Roma anche se abbiamo vinto al 95'),e una sconfitta con 2 gol di vantaggio. Bel ruolino.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Settembre 2018)

Meno male che non l'ho guardata


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' roba da pazzi.
> 
> Non dico Marotta e Paratici, ma almeno un dirigente che sappia azzeccare un allenatore. L'ABC.



Mi auguro che almeno dopo l'ENNESIMA scommessa ridicola decideranno finalmente di puntare su una certezza.

Dopo 6-7 anni sarebbe anche ora...


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2018)

Ragazzi Gattuso resta. Non succederà nulla. Non esonerano certo l'allenatore dopo un pareggio in trasferta.


----------



## bmb (27 Settembre 2018)

CM Milan ha scritto:


> L' allenatore è l'ABC... ma qui purtroppo abbiamo dei giocatori di basso livello... stasera ho visto robe da matti... mi ripeto errori da DILETTANTI!!!



Spiegami perché dopo l'1-0 non li abbiamo schiacciati come negli ultimi 5 minuti di gara cercando di chiudere la gara.


----------



## Love (27 Settembre 2018)

A me non piace parlare di sfortuna...però il nostro miglior difensore che fa una vaccata che nemmeno in serie D e il loro portiere che ha parato di tutto...tutto...non so come si va avanti...stasera sono veramente affranto...però va presa una decisione adesso che ipotizzando una vittoria nel recupero contro il genoa saremmo a soli 3 punti dal 4 posto...gattuso dovrebbe cambiare modulo??? o dovremmo cambiare noi Gattuso??? Conte verrebbe a stagione in corso???...non penso...domenica andiamo a sassuolo che è già la ns bestia nera...poi adesso è in un momento di forma spaziale...può essere la svolta...se perdiamo gattuso va via secondo me...se vinciamo ci potrebbe essere una svolta in positivo...fatto sta cosi non si può continuare...


----------



## Anguus (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fronte compatto? Sì, quando ormai la stagione è quasi da buttare.
> 
> Ci si sveglia sempre troppo tardi e non si impara mai dagli errori precedenti.



Su quello concordo, fino a qualche settimana fa ho letto che era lui il nostro Conte!


----------



## singer (27 Settembre 2018)

C.V.D.
La cosa positiva è che forse Gattuso oggi ha esaurito tutto il credito di cui poteva godere presso chi non l'ha ancora voluto allontanare e così riusciremo, forse, a non replicare lo scempio della scorsa stagione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> 5 partite, 4 pareggi (mettiamoci anche quello con la Roma anche se abbiamo vinto al 95'),e una sconfitta con 2 gol di vantaggio. Bel ruolino.



Aggiungi anche una "vittoria" per 1-0 contro degli impiegati lussemburghesi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Settembre 2018)

Cmq te credo che Suso non segna mai, tira sempre dalla stessa mattonella, sempre nello stesso angolo e con la forza di un bambino di quinta elementare. I fotografi fanno i soldoni con le parate plastiche che inscenano i portieri che sanno mezz'ora prima dove arriva la palla. 

Per tirare sempre lì il tiro deve avere nervo come Robben e Kakà. Comunque che sconforto ragazzi, speriamo in Leo...far certe figure davanti alla proprietà.....


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Settembre 2018)

Mi aspetto che i giocatori tirino fuori le palle. Su instagram ovviamente, dove Suso in primis sono leoni.
Mi spiace Rino... ma sei diventato un male.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Settembre 2018)

abbiamo tanti mezzi buoni giocatori, ma che insieme non fanno una squadra.
l'allenatore poi non è certo dei migliori...
ma come sempre il pesce puzza dalla testa e molti qui lo dimenticano.
chi ha costruito tatticamente il milan degli ultimi 10 anni, e per quest'anno cito anche i signori leonardo e maldini, ha palesato incompetenza...
molti qui avevano il terrore di dover giocare con borini titolare e tac... puntualmente verificatosi.
molti qui sanno che non si può giocare un 4.3.3 con sta squadra... e invece noi vendiamo le prime punte (comunque aberranti, tipo kalinic) per tenere chala esterno.
squadra assemblata senza logica.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> A me non piace parlare di sfortuna...però il nostro miglior difensore che fa una vaccata che nemmeno in serie D e il loro portiere che ha parato di tutto...tutto...non so come si va avanti...stasera sono veramente affranto...però va presa una decisione adesso che ipotizzando una vittoria nel recupero contro il genoa saremmo a soli 3 punti dal 4 posto...gattuso dovrebbe cambiare modulo??? o dovremmo cambiare noi Gattuso??? Conte verrebbe a stagione in corso???...non penso...domenica andiamo a sassuolo che è già la ns bestia nera...poi adesso è in un momento di forma spaziale...può essere la svolta...se perdiamo gattuso va via secondo me...se vinciamo ci potrebbe essere una svolta in positivo...fatto sta cosi non si può continuare...



Quei tiri li parano tutti i portieri in Serie A tranne forse Donnarumma.
Sull'ultimo tiro di Suso è stato bravo, per il resto sono state parate semplici.


----------



## 1972 (27 Settembre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ah eppoi lo vogliamo ammettere che Romagnoli lo abbiamo sopravvalutato perché gioca al Milan? Perché sinceramente a parte i 6 mesi finali dello scorso anno, anche e sopratutto con la supervisione di bonucci, l’errore decisivo è sempre dietro l’angolo, tra giocatori che gli scappano via al primo dribbling, o in velocità, o che si perde in marcatura, o di fuorigioco sbagliati. Mo basta



avevo scritto su romagnoli piu' di un anno fa e fui insultato.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2018)

ma quando arriva conte ? qualcuno abbia pietà di noi. 

non ne posso più di tutta sta mediocrità.


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Settembre 2018)

ma cosa vi aspettavate... io lo dico dall'inizio che sarebbe andata a finire cosi ... si vedeva subito che non saremmo andati da nessuna parte con questo allenatore... cambi sempre negli ultimi minuti... non sa leggere le partite...scelte sbagliate e soprattutto i dirigenti che capiscono veramente molto poco... lo capiamo noi e loro che sono pagati... ma fino a quando ? stasera c'era in tribuna singer jr e penso sia piu' arrabbiato e deluso di noi


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2018)

1) Si infortuna il nostro miglior giocatore per distacco
2) Il portiere avversario sembra Jashin (soprattutto su quel tiro finale di Suso)
3) Prendi gol per l'ennesimo errore in fase di palleggio in area di rigore nostra, con zappata a terra di Romagnoli che è una roba che non si vedeva in un campo professionista dal 73.
4) Il rigore dato a loro mi è parso inesistente ma quello di bakayoko dopo poco su michelidze mi è parso netto, chi c'era alla var?
5) siamo incapaci completamente di condurre un contropiede anche fossimo 12 contro 1, anche oggi buttati al vento 2 o 3 contropiedi in modo assassino, un tiro a caso ribattuto di kessie da 35 metri, un dribbling sbagliato domenica da Suso, un Calhanoglu che sbaglia uno stop elementare, un Bonaventura che sbaglia la scelta, siamo la squadra meno verticale di questo pianeta.
6) Il punto 5 porta a tanti problemi, perchè se vai sull'1 a 0 e ti danno gli spazi per contropiedare e poi non riesci a combinare nulla di nulla , neanche ad arrivare al tiro in area, allora hai enormi problemi nella gestione della partita.
7) Quest'anno Calhanoglu non è praticamente mai sceso in campo.
8) In molti vedono Gattuso come il colpevole, a me pare che qui ci sia tanto tanto Montella ancora, ma è altrettanto vero che con questi giocatori incapaci di andare in verticale non hai altre possibilita' di gioco se non il possesso palla estremo, non vedo un'uscita facile da questa situazione.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> avevo scritto su romagnoli piu' di un anno fa e fui insultato.



Io è dal primo anno al Milan che lo sto dicendo.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2018)

Questa squadra del Milan ha solo la maglia.
Purtroppo eravamo e restiamo da sesto posto, lottando con Atalanta Torino e Fiorentina.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma quando arriva conte ? qualcuno abbia pietà di noi.
> 
> non ne posso più di tutta sta mediocrità.



Un abbraccio.

Uno sconforto da lacrime agli occhi sta roba.


Basta, BASTA mediocri.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Vedo un fronte compatto nel chiedere le dimissioni o l'esonero di Gattuso che neanche con Montella. Spero solo che sia la notizia positiva di domani mattina. Inconcepibile continuare con lui. Buon gioco un ca**o


Guarda, eccetto disastri clamorosi e SE, ripeto SE, è vera la storia di Conte "bloccato" a Londra, rimarrei con Gattuso. Le alternative sono altrettanto scarse.


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questa squadra del Milan ha solo la maglia.
> Purtroppo eravamo e restiamo da sesto posto, lottando con Atalanta Torino e Fiorentina.



La cosa davvero allucinante è che tra estate 2015 e 2017 sono stati spesi 330 milioni per avere una squadra il cui è obiettivo massimo è il sesto posto


----------



## CIppO (27 Settembre 2018)

Anche io tocco con mano -le balle però- ogni volta che vedo questa squadra giocare.
Uno schifo. Sempre peggio, giornata dopo giornata.
Spero che Rino tolga il disturbo immediatamente.


----------



## CM Milan (27 Settembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Spiegami perché dopo l'1-0 non li abbiamo schiacciati come negli ultimi 5 minuti di gara cercando di chiudere la gara.



Perchè non ne abbiamo le capacità e non abbiamo le forze per farlo per una partita intera... giachiamo lunghi, anzi lunghissimi... non sappiamo pressare, veniamo costantemente saltati a centrocampo... per fortuna stasera avevamo l'empoli in campo... altrimenti prendevi una batosta...


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

Parliamoci chiaro oggi il Milan poteva fare tranquillamente 5 gol. Non li ha fatti x incapacità dei suoi giocatori, x sfiga o x miracoli del loro portiere. Ciò non toglie che l'allenatore nei primi 20 minuti del secondo tempo quando ci difendevamo e basta deve fare i cambi. Anche se l'Empoli non ha fatto un solo tiro in porta nel secondo tempo non può aspettare che un episodio cambi la partita.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La cosa davvero allucinante è che tra estate 2015 e 2017 sono stati spesi 330 milioni per avere una squadra il cui è obiettivo massimo è il sesto posto



Lo detto e lo ripeto per la milionesima volta: la nostra squadra è un aborto, senza né capo né coda. Punto.

Per di più costata centinaia di milioni come sottolinei giustamente tu!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Vedo un fronte compatto nel chiedere le dimissioni o l'esonero di Gattuso che neanche con Montella. Spero solo che sia la notizia positiva di domani mattina. Inconcepibile continuare con lui. Buon gioco un ca**o



Veramente sono 6 anni che la solita tiritera è "esonerare l'allenatore" 
Da 6 anni leggo di gente contenta di perdere / pareggiare affinché arrivi il tanto agognato esonero
Vedremo col prossimo, dai (che NON sarà Conte)


----------



## demonark (27 Settembre 2018)

.


----------



## Anguus (27 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Veramente sono 6 anni che la solita tiritera è "esonerare l'allenatore"
> Da 6 anni leggo di gente contenta di perdere / pareggiare affinché arrivi il tanto agognato esonero
> Vedremo col prossimo, dai (che NON sarà Conte)



è da sei anni che su quella panchina non ci mettono un Allenatore ma uno che dice di far quello come mestiere.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> è da sei anni che su quella panchina non ci mettono un Allenatore ma uno che dice di far quello come mestiere.



chi sono i *possibili *subentranti (OGGI) che chiamaresti Allenatori
e possibili vuol dire prendibili


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

Gattuso ha le sue colpe, ma paradossalmente non avendo un sistema di gioco che nasconde le magagne ma che vive delle giocate dei singoli, anche stasera ci ha permesso di vedere la pochezza dei nostri giocatori... 0 intelligenza tattica con scelte sempre sbagliate, contropiedi sempre mandati in fumo per uno stop sbagliato o sciocchezze simili, ingenuità a ripetizione, personalità nulla, tecnica nella media o peggio, velocità quasi nulla, rocciosità non esiste

questo club di grande ha solo i tifosi, e dentro la società gli stipendi e le spese inutili e sovrapprezzate


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> chi sono i *possibili *subentranti (OGGI) che chiamaresti Allenatori
> e possibili vuol dire prendibili



Te li dico io.... Donadoni.... Prandelli... 

Per me deve restare Rino, almeno fino alla sosta... per me il gioco non manca, ma sprechiamo troppo davanti e dietro combiniamo delle cose abberranti.... anche stasera partita in controllo assoluto, errore clamoroso del singolo e tac.


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2018)

La verità è che odiavamo a morte Allegri, additandolo di grande incapacità senza renderci conto che con i giocatori scarsi non esiste allenatore al mondo capace di vincere con una squadra che *deve* vincere.
Un conto è l'atalanta del caso , con un grande Gasperini in ogni caso, ma se prendi l'atalanta gli metti la maglia del milan probabilmente non ti salvi nemmeno, troppo diverse le pressioni le attese lo stress.
Sono mezzo convinto che anche con Andonio non combineremmo una mazza se Suso e Calhanoglu sono le ali d'attacco, il suo gioco è fatto di grande fisicità di verticalità, cosa ci fa' Conte con queste ali?
Nulla.
Il problema è che soprattutto una di queste è l'unico con dei colpi, anche oggi avra' tirato 10 volte in porta lo spagnolo.
Ergo, se non si comprano giocatori di altissimo livello, qui non si va da nessuna parte, il livello deve essere Higuain, giocatori come Castillejo Calhanoglu etc etc sono da Fiorentina, nulla piu'. (con tutto rispetto per il viola che con molto meno stan facendo belle stagioni, anche se l'anno scorso non si sono qualificati per le coppe,ma il progetto era chiaro a tutti e tutti lo hanno accettato)


----------



## hsl (27 Settembre 2018)

demonark ha scritto:


> io sinceramente sono basito.....
> questo milan sulla carta mi piaceva e avevo pronosticato belle cose in questa stagione, soprattutto che sareste arrivati davanti a coloro che più odio, ovvero i vostri cugini di campagna....ma qui ormai è ora di prendere atto che qualcosa non funziona all'interno del gruppo squadra allenatore.
> poi va be, aggiungiamoci anche che voi non avete il culo che hanno i vostri cugini, altrimenti qualche punto in più lo avreste.
> mi dispiace molto a livello personale perchè non amo sbagliare i miei pronostici sul calcio, ma con il milan ho proprio preso un granchio grande come una petroliera.
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te. Purtroppo con i se e con i ma non si va da nessuna parte. Una squadra che ha un valore medio di 200 mln deve surclassare l'empoli. Anche se non gioca Higuain. Mettici la sfiga, mettici i miracoli del portiere ma è già la quarta partita che parti con almeno un gol di vantaggio e alla fine butti via 3 punti. Passi Napoli.. passi coi muratori.. ma con l'Empoli non l'accetto.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Te li dico io.... Donadoni.... Prandelli...
> 
> Per me deve restare Rino, almeno fino alla sosta... per me il gioco non manca, ma sprechiamo troppo davanti e dietro combiniamo delle cose abberranti.... anche stasera partita in controllo assoluto, errore clamoroso del singolo e tac.



Il problema di Gattuso per me non è il gioco ma l'alone di negatività che si è portato attorno. Adesso pensa alle spie.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Te li dico io.... Donadoni.... Prandelli...
> 
> Per me deve restare Rino, almeno fino alla sosta... per me il gioco non manca, ma sprechiamo troppo davanti e dietro combiniamo delle cose abberranti.... anche stasera partita in controllo assoluto, errore clamoroso del singolo e tac.



Molto spesso però gli errori dei singoli son dettati dall'impostazione di gioco in uscita che è un indicazione chiara dell'allenatore...Gattuso sembra non rendersi conto che non c'è Pirlo nè Thiago Silva nè Baresi a far partire il gioco e su 90 minuti puntualmente la caxxata ci fa perdere partita o punti.


----------



## Salina (27 Settembre 2018)

Gattuso ha un unico torto,quello di aver voluto cambiare sistema di gioco rispetto alla scorsa,stagione, tutti dietro e squadra chiusa in 30 40 metri, ed eravamo compatti,ricordate le 3partite con la lazio che era la squadra che aveva il miglior gioco offensivo di tutto il campionato,praticamente non ci hanno mai tirato in porta, ha deciso di giocare in maniera piu offensiva allungando la squadra,ma suso il turco e bonaventura non hanno le qualita fisiche per coprire cosi tanta porzione di campo,l unico che tiene botta ma dopo mezzora di correre per 4 poi non sta piu in piedi e kessie, o torna all antica o fa le valigie.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il problema di Gattuso per me non è il gioco ma l'alone di negatività che si è portato attorno. Adesso pensa alle spie.



La cosa che noi non possiamo sapere è se la dirigenza crede ancora in Rino, se non fosse cosi si assumano la loro responsabilità e lo caccino, senza se e senza ma.

Ma resto della mia idea....Rino ha poche colpe...ci son troppi limiti in questa rosa, sia per caratteristiche che per profondità della stessa.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Molto spesso però gli errori dei singoli son dettati dall'impostazione di gioco in uscita che è un indicazione chiara dell'allenatore...Gattuso sembra non rendersi conto che non c'è Pirlo nè Thiago Silva nè Baresi a far partire il gioco e su 90 minuti puntualmente la caxxata ci fa perdere partita o punti.



Si ma non prendiamoci in giro, l'errore di Alessio non ha niente a che vedere con l'impostazione dal basso, ha sbagliato un passaggio e non era manco sotto pressione, errore clamoroso del singolo, stop. 

Capita, per carità, ma inutile cercare attenuanti per il ragazzo.....


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Settembre 2018)

Se si continua a dare la colpa a Gattuso di tutto vuol dire per l'ennesima volta non avere la lucidità di capire che questa squadra è scarsa. 

Il centrocampo, tallone d'achille da anni, sta rendendo secondo il suo valore e il mercato non ha aiutato. Anzi.

La difesa mostra dei limiti mentali, portiere in primis, non indifferenti. 

L'unico che non va messo in discussione oggi è Higuain, ma ad essere obiettivi si dovrebbe partire dall'alto. Leonardo e Maldini sono all'altezza di gestire questa situazione? Si può già contestare il mercato?


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Veramente sono 6 anni che la solita tiritera è "esonerare l'allenatore"
> Da 6 anni leggo di gente contenta di perdere / pareggiare affinché arrivi il tanto agognato esonero
> Vedremo col prossimo, dai (che NON sarà Conte)



Ecco questa è una sacrosanta verità


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La verità è che odiavamo a morte Allegri, additandolo di grande incapacità senza renderci conto che con i giocatori scarsi non esiste allenatore al mondo capace di vincere con una squadra che *deve* vincere.
> Un conto è l'atalanta del caso , con un grande Gasperini in ogni caso, ma se prendi l'atalanta gli metti la maglia del milan probabilmente non ti salvi nemmeno, troppo diverse le pressioni le attese lo stress.
> Sono mezzo convinto che anche con Andonio non combineremmo una mazza se Suso e Calhanoglu sono le ali d'attacco, il suo gioco è fatto di grande fisicità di verticalità, cosa ci fa' Conte con queste ali?
> Nulla.
> ...



Assolutamente d'accordo. E io non vedo l'ora che esonerino Gattuso e facciano venire Conte il più presto possibile. Perché? Perché almeno la facciamo finita con questo amore morboso per il gobbo, e dopo aver constatato che non farà una emerita mazza con la squadra la gente si calmerà. Ancora non abbiamo capito che questa squadra è ingestibile, nemmeno g*su' cristo la raddrizzerebbe. L'unica soluzione possibile è una lunga e dolorosa purga per fare fuori tutti i mediocri e rimpiazzarli con gente con le p*lle. Ancora abbiamo addosso tutte le scorie delle passate gestioni, credevamo davvero di tornare competitivi nel giro di pochi mesi? Mah. La cosa che mi dà più fastidio è che già si comincia ad accusare Leonardo e Maldini che hanno dovuto operare in tempo zero e con le mani quasi legate, la luna di miele non è durata nemmeno 1 mese. Roba da pazzi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> La cosa che noi non possiamo sapere è se la dirigenza crede ancora in Rino, se non fosse cosi si assumano la loro responsabilità e lo caccino, senza se e senza ma.
> 
> Ma resto della mia idea....Rino ha poche colpe...ci son troppi limiti in questa rosa, sia per caratteristiche che per profondità della stessa.



Limiti della rosa ci sono ma non è una scusa per giustificare 3 punti contro Atalanta, Empoli e Cagliari e vincere per 1-0 contro gli idraulici del lussemburgo.


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma non prendiamoci in giro, l'errore di Alessio non ha niente a che vedere con l'impostazione dal basso, ha sbagliato un passaggio e non era manco sotto pressione, errore clamoroso del singolo, stop.
> 
> Capita, per carità, ma inutile cercare attenuanti per il ragazzo.....



Allora i ragazzi vanno tenuti sul pezzo, Gattuso non ci riesce più... La concorrenza interna non basta


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Limiti della rosa ci sono ma non è una scusa per giustificare 3 punti contro Atalanta, Empoli e Cagliari e vincere per 1-0 contro gli idraulici del lussemburgo.



Abbiamo perso tanti punti...per limiti nostri, per sfortuna, per errori del mister... mica si può negare... il problema è pensare che tolto Rinosi voli.........


----------



## hsl (27 Settembre 2018)

A guardare le statistiche vien da ridere. Tiri totali 3/24. Tiri in porta 3/10. Possesso 46%/54%. Angoli 3/10.
C'è qualche problemino perchè non è la prima volta. Considera poi che dei 10 angoli e dei 10 tiri in porta 5/6 sono arrivati negli ultimi 10 minuti. Dove sta il problema? Perchè non siamo capaci di gestire il vantaggio? Perchè non possiamo giocare TUTTA la partita? (Perchè non te ne vai?)


----------



## Black (27 Settembre 2018)

Io ancora non riesco a capire come abbiamo fatto a non vincere stasera.... quante bestemmie


----------



## Ambrole (28 Settembre 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Se si continua a dare la colpa a Gattuso di tutto vuol dire per l'ennesima volta non avere la lucidità di capire che questa squadra è scarsa.
> 
> Il centrocampo, tallone d'achille da anni, sta rendendo secondo il suo valore e il mercato non ha aiutato. Anzi.
> 
> ...



Il mercato lo si sapeva da subito che era stato fatto in modo pessimo...nella squadra c'erano degli evidenti limiti e NESSUNO degli acquisti è stato fatto per risolverli. Vuol dire che i nostri dirigenti non sono in grado di capire quali sono i reali punti deboli


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Il mercato lo si sapeva da subito che era stato fatto in modo pessimo...nella squadra c'erano degli evidenti limiti e NESSUNO degli acquisti è stato fatto per risolverli. Vuol dire che i nostri dirigenti non sono in grado di capire quali sono i reali punti deboli



I nostri dirigenti sono subentrati in una situazione di caos, col Milan fuori dalle coppe a 20 giorni dall'inizio del campionato. Tanta gente si è già dimenticata lo schifo di dove eravamo solo 2 mesi fa. Il solo aver preso Higuain è stato un capolavoro incredibile, pretendere di più in quel contesto è anche da ingrati. Il problema vero è sempre stato solo e soltanto Gattuso che a molti qui dentro andava benissimo e si sperticava in lodi.

Visto il triennale di Mirabelli e non possibilità di raggiungere allenatori seri a poco si è stati costretti a tenerlo


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso tanti punti...per limiti nostri, per sfortuna, per errori del mister... mica si può negare... il problema è pensare che tolto Rinosi voli.........



ma onestamente pensi che si possa andare peggio di cosi ?


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I nostri dirigenti sono subentrati in una situazione di caos, col Milan fuori dalle coppe a 20 giorni dall'inizio del campionato. Tanta gente si è già dimenticata lo schifo di dove eravamo solo 2 mesi fa. Il solo aver preso Higuain è stato un capolavoro incredibile, pretendere di più in quel contesto è anche da ingrati. Il problema vero è sempre stato solo e soltanto Gattuso che a molti qui dentro andava benissimo e si sperticava in lodi.
> 
> Visto il triennale di Mirabelli e non possibilità di raggiungere allenatori seri a poco si è stati costretti a tenerlo



Non è che forse il problema vero piuttosto è che non si è fatto mercato e dunque migliorata la squadra rispetto al sesto posto dell'anno scorso?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è che forse il problema vero piuttosto è che non si è fatto mercato e dunque migliorata la squadra rispetto al sesto posto dell'anno scorso?



Solo con laxalt e higuain la squadra potenzialmente titolare è migliorata rispetto all'anno scorso. Tra l'altro abbiamo affrontato squadre abbordabili fin ora. Il tuo discorso avrebbe senso se ci fossimo squagliati sul più bello beccando piallate da lazio inter fiorentina ecc...


----------



## varvez (28 Settembre 2018)

Inoltre, il mercato è stato fatto con e per Gattuso? Imho, no


----------



## hsl (28 Settembre 2018)

Magari se si evitasse di giocare spalle alla porta e di fare possesso palla tra difensori e portiere qualcosa, dico, qualcosa, cambia. E basta con sta storia dei limiti, mi sta bene se hai di fronte la juve ma hai una rosa da 200 milioni, non puoi fare schifo con l'Empoli!


----------



## Ambrole (28 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I nostri dirigenti sono subentrati in una situazione di caos, col Milan fuori dalle coppe a 20 giorni dall'inizio del campionato. Tanta gente si è già dimenticata lo schifo di dove eravamo solo 2 mesi fa. Il solo aver preso Higuain è stato un capolavoro incredibile, pretendere di più in quel contesto è anche da ingrati. Il problema vero è sempre stato solo e soltanto Gattuso che a molti qui dentro andava benissimo e si sperticava in lodi.
> 
> Visto il triennale di Mirabelli e non possibilità di raggiungere allenatori seri a poco si è stati costretti a tenerlo



E per quale motivo prendere higuain sarebbe stato un capolavoro?? Spesi 55 milioni per un giocatore vecchio, in un ruolo dove potevamo tranquillamente giocare con cutrone titolare. 

nessun intervento sugli esterni dove abbiamo ZERO ESTERNI per due posti (se qualcuno definisce suso chala e castillejo attaccanti Esterni, inutile discutere)


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> E per quale motivo prendere higuain sarebbe stato un capolavoro?? Spesi 55 milioni per un giocatore vecchio, in un ruolo dove potevamo tranquillamente giocare con cutrone titolare.
> 
> nessun intervento sugli esterni dove abbiamo ZERO ESTERNI per due posti (se qualcuno definisce suso chala e castillejo attaccanti Esterni, inutile discutere)



Potevamo tranquillamente giocare con cutrone? Come riserva borini? Follie, è stato un grande acquisto altro che, i prezzi sono quelli ora, 55 mln cosa sono se rapportati ai 70 spesi dal liverpool per vandyke tanto per dirtene uno. Gli esterni sono da rivedere concordo, ma la punta di alto livello era obbligatoria.


----------



## Zenos (28 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Veramente sono 6 anni che la solita tiritera è "esonerare l'allenatore"
> Da 6 anni leggo di gente contenta di perdere / pareggiare affinché arrivi il tanto agognato esonero
> Vedremo col prossimo, dai (che NON sarà Conte)



Probabilmente perché sono 6 anni che ci affidiamo a scommesse,ex milanisti e,vedi un po', 6 anni che facciamo cag.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Solo con laxalt e higuain la squadra potenzialmente titolare è migliorata rispetto all'anno scorso. Tra l'altro abbiamo affrontato squadre abbordabili fin ora. Il tuo discorso avrebbe senso se ci fossimo squagliati sul più bello beccando piallate da lazio inter fiorentina ecc...



Abbiamo anche ceduto Bonucci. Non è un caso che la difesa traballi in questo modo soprattutto in possesso palla.
Il mio discorso è legato al fatto che ci sono la maggior parte dei giocatori che il quarto posto l'hanno sempre visto col binocolo in carriera, ergo non sono giocatori da quel livello. Il campo parla in modo molto chiaro secondo me.
Chi pensa che cambiando solo l'allenatore si ottenga chissà cosa è un illuso secondo me. La squadra resta questa e non è da quarto posto.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Settembre 2018)

La rosa è questa, inferiore allo scorso anno a causa del mercato effettuato quest'estate, puntando tutto su un attaccante 31enne che nella sua carriera non ha sempre fatto vita da atleta e, quindi, è soggetto ad infortuni, come si sta dimostrando.

Parlando, poi, dei titolari, se il suddetto attaccante 31enne (che certamente essendo stato un ottimo calciatore ha ancora dei colpi estemporanei nell'arco della partita) viene a mancare, anche nei titolari si è inferiori allo scorso anno, perché, per quanto odioso, Bonucci è superiore a Musacchio e faceva rendere diversamente Romagnoli (irriconoscibile finora).

Fatte queste premesse, l'allenatore, come i giocatori (seconda rosa più pagata della Serie A), hanno ovviamente le loro responsabilità e, come sempre succede nel calcio, se si continua così, pagherà l'allenatore perché non si possono cambiare tutti i giocatori, però ciò non toglierà mai, dalla mia personale visione, che la prima responsabilità è del sig. Leonardo che quest'estate non ha operato bene sul mercato. La squadra ha perso certezze in difesa, alternative alla punta centrale e alternative a centrocampo, Due nomi su tutti: Locatelli e Andre Silva non dovevano essere ceduti, perché dei jolly, perché dei giocatori, il primo, in grado di occupare tutte le posizioni del centrocampo a tre; il secondo, in grado anche di fare la seconda punta (forse il suo vero ruolo in Italia).

Vogliamo cambiare Gattuso perché l'ex allenatore dell'Antalyaspor è più bello e sa parlare meglio? Benissimo ma i nodi verranno al pettine comunque, anche con il tanto osannato (e impresentabile) Conte.


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> La rosa è questa, inferiore allo scorso anno a causa del mercato effettuato quest'estate, puntando tutto su un attaccante 31enne che nella sua carriera non ha sempre fatto vita da atleta e, quindi, è soggetto ad infortuni, come si sta dimostrando.
> 
> Parlando, poi, dei titolari, se il suddetto attaccante 31enne (che certamente essendo stato un ottimo calciatore ha ancora dei colpi estemporanei nell'arco della partita) viene a mancare, anche nei titolari si è inferiori allo scorso anno, perché, per quanto odioso, Bonucci è superiore a Musacchio e faceva rendere diversamente Romagnoli (irriconoscibile finora).
> 
> ...



Contestare Higuain é allucinante, qualsiasi considerazione è veramente fuori luogo, sbagliata, insensata perdonami. È il più grande attaccante in italia dopo cr7 (che fa fatica però in una squadra top..) e lo ha già ampiamente dimostrato. Inutile poi sottolineare per la milionesima volta (a nulla servono le dichiarazioni di gattuso, di leonardo, a nulla quando uno non vuole sentire..) che A. Silva sia voluto andare via, perché vuole giocare titolare. Molto semplice. Stesso discorso di Locatelli, tra l'altro iper insultato da tutti per le sue prestazioni indecenti..


----------



## James Watson (28 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Potevamo tranquillamente giocare con cutrone? Come riserva borini? Follie, è stato un grande acquisto altro che, i prezzi sono quelli ora, 55 mln cosa sono se rapportati ai 70 spesi dal liverpool per vandyke tanto per dirtene uno. Gli esterni sono da rivedere concordo, ma la punta di alto livello era obbligatoria.



Sono pienamente d'accordo. Higuain in questa squadra è imprescindibile, e lo si è visto proprio ieri.


----------



## bmb (28 Settembre 2018)

Guardo la classifica e vedo che vincendo il recupero saremmo a +1 sulla Roma e -1 sull'Inter. Ma la fiducia è a livelli minimi storici. Senza considerare che per colpa di Romagnoli ho fatto 71,5 al fantacalcio ed ho pareggiato


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Settembre 2018)

le sostituzioni vanno fatte nei primi minuti del secondo tempo lasciando la terza per gli ultimi 15.... infatti tutte le volte caliamo nel secondo tempo e gli avversari ci raggiungono ...tranne il napoli che addirittura ce ne ha fatti 3... ma il ns validissimo allenatore questo non lo capisce ...leonardo andiamo avanti cosi?


----------



## Black (28 Settembre 2018)

3 partite contro squadre alla nostra portata e 3 pareggi. Sarà un caso? io non credo alla sfortuna e alle coincidenze. In queste 3 partite tutto sommato non abbiamo giocato male. Ma a me di giocar bene e non portare a casa 3 punti frega il giusto. 
questa squadra gioca bene (anche se non per 90 minuti), tiene palla, la fa girare bene, arriva nella trequarti avversaria con facilità.... ma poi? poi si fa molto fatica a creare occasioni, e anche quando creiamo per un motivo o per l'altro non si riesce a finalizzare.

Cosa voglio dire? ci manca troppo un esterno che possa portare dei gol. Ok Suso da un lato, ma dall'altra parte dev'esserci uno alla Depay (tanto per fare un nome). Con questo 4-5-1 in serie A non si va da nessuna parte!


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Solo con laxalt e higuain la squadra potenzialmente titolare è migliorata rispetto all'anno scorso. Tra l'altro abbiamo affrontato squadre abbordabili fin ora. Il tuo discorso avrebbe senso se ci fossimo squagliati sul più bello beccando piallate da lazio inter fiorentina ecc...



napoli e roma, ad esempio.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Settembre 2018)

Minuto 68': dico a mio padre che visto l'andazzo e l'incapacità di chiudere una partita anche contro l'Empoli di bennacer e Caputo, avremmo beccato il pari da lì a poco, con conseguente entrata in campo di Cutrone e Castillejo, forcing finale ed ennesimo pareggio. Cristo Santo le ho beccate tutte, perchè conosco i miei polli. Hai voglia a prendertela con Terracciano che fa lo Yashin della situazione. Se la prendessero con la ferocia pari a quella di un agnellino sullo 0-1. Avessero giocato come gli ultimi 15 min e non ci sarebbero stati problemi ed ira annessa di tutti noi. Oramai s'è capito: è un chiaro problema psicologico. Chiarissimo direi.


----------

